# Winter Weather Thread #5



## DDD

Time to bring this one home.  I know a lot of us had given up on seeing winter show off, but today and tonight... I think we get some redemption.

In the words of the Great Larry Munson, "I gave up... you did too..."

I have a little more confidence this morning that people on the south side of Atlanta may get in on the snow action today.  We will see.

It cannot be stated enough that you may see 4" of snow fall out of the sky and only get 2" to stick.  Temps are going to be the issue at hand.  You want the heaviest radar returns over your head, because if you can get that column to cool fast and heavy it will lock you in... or at least it should.

Good luck to everyone and please, please, please lets try to keep this thread on topic as much as possible today.  People come here for updates and to catch up and if they have to read through the banter... it's not fun.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Thanks for all your time DDD


----------



## rjcruiser

Snow day in newton county.


----------



## Lee

Fox 5 just gave south paulding all rain. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Goddard

Looking forward to a beautiful snow day!   Thanks for all you do DDD.   29 degrees in Canton this morning.  Everybody have fun and stay safe!


----------



## RE185

Just seen this.


----------



## 25.06

DDD said:


> Time to bring this one home.  I know a lot of us had given up on seeing winter show off, but today and tonight... I think we get some redemption.
> 
> In the words of the Great Larry Munson, "I gave up... you did too..."
> 
> I have a little more confidence this morning that people on the south side of Atlanta may get in on the snow action today.  We will see.
> 
> It cannot be stated enough that you may see 4" of snow fall out of the sky and only get 2" to stick.  Temps are going to be the issue at hand.  You want the heaviest radar returns over your head, because if you can get that column to cool fast and heavy it will lock you in... or at least it should.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and please, please, please lets try to keep this thread on topic as much as possible today.  People come here for updates and to catch up and if they have to read through the banter... it's not fun.



Some of the best snows we have gotten is when the ground  temperature was between 32 and 38. As long as it's cold enough up in the clouds. We will see.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Pretty much any small standing water through Gwinnett is ice. All of the puddles are frozen over, and if the road looks wet, at least north of Duluth, it's black ice. Thankfully small and only on the straights, but the surfaces look primed for anything that falls to stick. 

Thanks, DDD.


----------



## topfuelgirl

In the prior thread it was posted a 4-6:00 start up time today any changes to that estimate?


----------



## GA native

And, it is snowing all over the Rockies.
More snow to come?


----------



## nickel back

Conditions right now for BARNESVILLE

Temperature	30.7 °F
Relative Humidity	88.0 %
Dew Point Temperature	27.5 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	29.5 °F

and cloudy


----------



## orrb

South Paulding County Union area
 Temp is 29.7 degrees


----------



## nickel back

DDD....the RAP looks to be showing some pretty good dynamical cooling with the 850 line all the way to central Ga.

could this be true are am I just trying to wish it down this way


----------



## RinggoldGa

Reading between the lines on all the forecasters, DDD, and other smart weather people I think they believe this storm is going to overperform and accumulation amounts will be at the upper end of the predicted amounts if not higher.


----------



## nickel back

if that LP is where I think it is (more south, about 75 to 100 miles south of most guidance) that should be BIG.


----------



## MaxG

DDD on twitter: "I think the storm might be south enough to include south metro ATL. We will see."


----------



## asdgirl

DDD - Are you still expecting the storm to start hitting the north, mid-afternoon (say, 4P) or earlier? I was looking at the NWS radar map and was just curious. Thanks for everything!


----------



## grizzlyblake

Interesting that the Weather Channel forecast for Ball Ground now calls for 100% chance of snow tonight, accumulation 3-5 inches. It has underplayed the snow up until now.


----------



## topfuelgirl

The WC app shows for Rockmart hourly now rain/snow at 4pm then all rain until midnight. From midnight to 4:00 am snow showers some heavy at times. It says "some acculamation in grassy spots" big change from their hourly predictions yesterday.


----------



## Kendallbearden

Weather.com forecast for Hiram now says snow accumulation of less than 1"


----------



## Patriot44

We had freezing fog here in N Paulding this morning.  That is a first for me!


----------



## Sargent

blondiega1 said:


> Would you post the Twitter ID please?


@GONWeatherGuy


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD has requested this thread be kept drivel free. We ask that this be honored. 

Thank you.


----------



## keithsto

NWS Forecast Map


----------



## Paint Brush

Here we
Go guys the big one has arrived. Let's have fun with it,this is what we
Have waited all winter for . Newbies when you get on page before you go right out of the gate with questions. Back up a couple of pages and read up to the last post. A lot of the same questions get posted over and over. Does any one have a guess as to how good the DOT will handle this one.


----------



## GA DAWG

I see pink on radar entering ga now. Is it really hitting the ground? Down around Peachtree city. Anybody down there?


----------



## Robbie101

Its come up about 2 degrees here in Monroe (30656) in the past 2 hours. Since ball is cancelled now. I hope we get 10".


----------



## todd03blown

Check out Robert from WXSouth and his last quick update.

WxSouth
1 hr ·

Here is the satellite in motion, showing the developing storm. You can see upper level energy crossing El Paso in west Texas, that forces the storm to sort of "stand up" in Texas (neutral tilt) and then blossom quickly. Its a text book case of cyclogenesis. This storm will be a record-setter in the South and will be remembered for a very long time.


----------



## DDD

Also, be aware, temps will increase before the moisture switches over to snow... in fact it may rain a lot before switching to snow.  Don't freak out early...


----------



## malak05

Hearing things like latest NAM/RAP models are lil further south and that the real time reporting on the Low being further South all good things all good things


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> Also, be aware, temps will increase before the moisture switches over to snow... in fact it may rain a lot before switching to snow.  Don't freak out early...



O no. Ain't panicking yet. Just wanted to thank you for all that you do sir. Your very well respected around here and that's not for nothing. The time and energy that you put into this often goes unnoticed and for that sir. We as a group Thank You!!!! Been follow these threads for about 5 years now. Looking forward to the next 5!!!


----------



## Steven Farr

DDD said:


> Also, be aware, temps will increase before the moisture switches over to snow... in fact it may rain a lot before switching to snow.  Don't freak out early...



Good post


----------



## keithsto

DDD said:


> Also, be aware, temps will increase before the moisture switches over to snow... in fact it may rain a lot before switching to snow.  Don't freak out early...



Could we end up with a bit of ice under the snow from the rain freezing?


----------



## nickel back

BARNESVILLE condition right now

Temperature	33.1 °F
Relative Humidity	80.4 %
Dew Point Temperature	27.7 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	31.1 °F

wind is from dead north


----------



## todd03blown

Another update from Robert.

****The Storm is Getting Serious and borderline Dangerous ***
I'm updating new snow map forecast. The latest data and trends point to a widespread 6 to 10" snowstorm from parts of Alabama Georgia to Carolinas and Virginia now. The RAP and NAM are both excellent short term tools and are increasing amounts drastically--on top of what was already slated to be a big event. In some areas this will be a devastating snowstorm, with tree falls and roof collapses, and power outages.
Ths is no ordinary dry powdery snow. This is extremely WET , heavy snow. The problems will come from too much falling too fast---simple as that. The trees won't be able to slough off the snow in time, when it's falling at up to 2" per hour (in some areas). That's why I'm extremely concerned especially north side of Birmingham and Atlanta to all of Upstate South Carolina, through interior NC and southeast Quadrant of Virginia, where now Richmond is in line for bigger totals than thought. A 6" storm is manageable, but when 8" or more of this Cement falls in a very short time like this one will, then power issues arise FAST. And there could be over a FOOT in parts of the Carolinas and possibly part of GA, AR, VA as well.

You might want to get all your shopping/errands/preps done now if you're in these regions


----------



## kennesawnative

todd03blown said:


> Another update from Robert.
> 
> ****The Storm is Getting Serious and borderline Dangerous ***
> I'm updating new snow map forecast. The latest data and trends point to a widespread 6 to 10" snowstorm from parts of Alabama Georgia to Carolinas and Virginia now. The RAP and NAM are both excellent short term tools and are increasing amounts drastically--on top of what was already slated to be a big event. In some areas this will be a devastating snowstorm, with tree falls and roof collapses, and power outages.
> Ths is no ordinary dry powdery snow. This is extremely WET , heavy snow. The problems will come from too much falling too fast---simple as that. The trees won't be able to slough off the snow in time, when it's falling at up to 2" per hour (in some areas). That's why I'm extremely concerned especially north side of Birmingham and Atlanta to all of Upstate South Carolina, through interior NC and southeast Quadrant of Virginia, where now Richmond is in line for bigger totals than thought. A 6" storm is manageable, but when 8" or more of this Cement falls in a very short time like this one will, then power issues arise FAST. And there could be over a FOOT in parts of the Carolinas and possibly part of GA, AR, VA as well.
> 
> You might want to get all your shopping/errands/preps done now if you're in these regions



lets hope not, a good snow is one thing, a bad storm another. Hope it doesn't go the route of destruction, insurance rates will go up again.


----------



## keithsto

todd03blown said:


> Another update from Robert.
> 
> ****The Storm is Getting Serious and borderline Dangerous ***
> I'm updating new snow map forecast. The latest data and trends point to a widespread 6 to 10" snowstorm from parts of Alabama Georgia to Carolinas and Virginia now. The RAP and NAM are both excellent short term tools and are increasing amounts drastically--on top of what was already slated to be a big event. In some areas this will be a devastating snowstorm, with tree falls and roof collapses, and power outages.
> Ths is no ordinary dry powdery snow. This is extremely WET , heavy snow. The problems will come from too much falling too fast---simple as that. The trees won't be able to slough off the snow in time, when it's falling at up to 2" per hour (in some areas). That's why I'm extremely concerned especially north side of Birmingham and Atlanta to all of Upstate South Carolina, through interior NC and southeast Quadrant of Virginia, where now Richmond is in line for bigger totals than thought. A 6" storm is manageable, but when 8" or more of this Cement falls in a very short time like this one will, then power issues arise FAST. And there could be over a FOOT in parts of the Carolinas and possibly part of GA, AR, VA as well.
> 
> You might want to get all your shopping/errands/preps done now if you're in these regions



Where did he post that?  Twitter, Facebook, or pay site?


----------



## topfuelgirl

On tv WC just showed all rain for Atlanta through 1:00 am tonight. One shot they say snow, next shot rain no wonder people that follow them don't know when to take action.


----------



## jcountry

Here is a good source to keep an eye on:
http://mattheweast.blogspot.com/

Matthew east puts together this little video blog every weekday morning.   He is based in NC, but he does a good job of explaining the models and pretty much talks about the whole southeast.

It is an interesting system.


----------



## Matt.M

I don't like the latest NAM output.


----------



## DaisyJo

This is from wxsouth on FB (don't know how to link the video but the info is interesting):
"Here is the satellite in motion, showing the developing storm. You can see upper level energy crossing El Paso in west Texas, that forces the storm to sort of "stand up" in Texas (neutral tilt) and then blossom quickly. Its a text book case of cyclogenesis. This storm will be a record-setter in the South and will be remembered for a very long time."


----------



## JosephSparks

It's gameday. Models get put on the bench. We just called in our closer and radar is coming out of the bullpen.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Simple r check and you can see how big this thing is gonna be! Massive back west heading this way! They are sending us home at 12 so ill be at home waitin on the show!


----------



## nickel back

if the cold air is there its going to be pretty but get very ugly....folks make sure your ready just in case


----------



## smokey30725

Folks around the office are getting awfully nervous. Are we still thinking a 2pm arrival or earlier? Some have an hour commute home (such as myself).


----------



## RE185

keithsto said:


> Where did he post that?  Twitter, Facebook, or pay site?



Wx south on fb


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Is there any chance with the new models that cold air could come into play in the CSRA allowing for some snow conversion?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Smokey id head out at 12 if you could. Just to be on the safe side better to be home an hour earlier than on the road when it starts lol.


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> Smokey id head out at 12 if you could. Just to be on the safe side better to be home an hour earlier than on the road when it starts lol.



May do that since my route home is a NW journey up 75. Everyone stay safe and get home soon. Just waiting to see the precipitation start rolling in. Hopefully Triple D will give us a noon update.


----------



## Paymaster

Raining in Ephesus.


----------



## asdgirl

Mayor Reed giving a statement on WSB right now; says families who need to pick up kids should do so from 12-2, businesses should release at 2, and everyone should be off the roads from 4-8 to allow city to salt them.


----------



## 3ringer

Starting to rain at Atl airport. 37 degrees


----------



## Jeff C.

Drizzling in Hampton.


----------



## telco guy

Just had light sleet in Griffin for about 3 minutes


----------



## 25.06

A little bit of sleet just south of griffin.


----------



## stuart smith

Starting to moisten up for sure.This system is subject to blow up in a big way.39*degrees in Butts Co.I hope all the nay-sayers and haters get snow bombed.


----------



## savreds

For what its worth, my son up at UGA called me earlier and said the he had talked to one of his professors who used to be the state climatologist before Deal did away with that entire department (DDD might know who this is) and he said that he was VERY WORRIED about this storm and the potential snowfall from it! My son said that he is the most brilliant man he has ever met and has three different PhD's.


----------



## nickel back

BARNESVILLE condition of right now

Temperature	35.0 °F
Relative Humidity	75.5 %
Dew Point Temperature	28.0 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	32.4 °F


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> Folks around the office are getting awfully nervous. Are we still thinking a 2pm arrival or earlier? Some have an hour commute home (such as myself).



Go home NOW!


----------



## DaisyJo

savreds said:


> For what its worth, my son up at UGA called me earlier and said the he had talked to one of his professors who used to be the state climatologist before Deal did away with that entire department (DDD might know who this is) and he said that he was VERY WORRIED about this storm and the potential snowfall from it! My son said that he is the most brilliant man he has ever met and has three different PhD's.



 Now THAT'S what I'm talkin about!


----------



## DDD

savreds said:


> For what its worth, my son up at UGA called me earlier and said the he had talked to one of his professors who used to be the state climatologist before Deal did away with that entire department (DDD might know who this is) and he said that he was VERY WORRIED about this storm and the potential snowfall from it! My son said that he is the most brilliant man he has ever met and has three different PhD's.



Dr. Marshall Shepherd

We run in some of the same circles and we are neighbors.


----------



## 25.06

Sleet and rain picking up a bit, maybe it will change to snow in a few hours.


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD do you still think this is going to go from rain for a little bit then change to snow for north Georgia?


----------



## DDD

Nothing like being harrassed by your county commissioner about how this is going to be nothing but rain...

If I am right... I may run against Tommy just so I can say... Look!  He was WRONG!!!


----------



## DouglasB.

DDD.... If ya have a minute... Based on what you are seeing today, how does that box of tears look today? Still a bunch of cry babies?


----------



## DDD

There is so much information to digest and take in...

The biggest question is where is the changeover line?  I am glad I don't have to get on TV and forecast this.


----------



## Hilsman

Sleet/Rain here in Conyers


----------



## DDD

DouglasB. said:


> DDD.... If ya have a minute... Based on what you are seeing today, how does that box of tears look today? Still a bunch of cry babies?



Hard to say... I am as bad as school girl right now... I thought this morning the south side might be in business... now I am worried it might come a little to far north like the NAM had it.

However, Robert over at WxSouth has confidence and I am telling ya... the guy knows his stuff.


----------



## stuart smith

Looking out West if I were to make a straight line from Butts County,I say southside is in.I am no expert.I too do not envy the mets.Sleet/Rain 39*degrees.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Nothing like being harrassed by your county commissioner about how this is going to be nothing but rain...
> 
> If I am right... I may run against Tommy just so I can say... Look!  He was WRONG!!!



You've got my vote! Maybe 3 or 4 times over, lol.


----------



## ryork

Sleet has just started in Bremen, very light. Interested to see what some of those higher reflectivity radar echoes just to our west and southwest bring.


----------



## Etoncathunter

We are 32 here in Murray county and waiting expectantly. My 6 y/o is hyped up like a rat on crack ready to go play in it.


----------



## DCHunter

Light sleet in south Douglas county.


----------



## DDD

Changeover may be 4-8 pm. Be patient peeps.


----------



## 3ringer

It's a good sign to have sleet as far south as griffin.


----------



## smokey30725

32 here in Dalton in north Whitfield County. Very cloudy.


----------



## Mike 65

Thanks and keep up the good work. 
You know have a new following at one of the AT&T offices in Atl 
They asked if you will be updating your maps. I think everyone likes to see them. 
Still hoping it bombs the south side!
Again, thanks for all you do for us.


----------



## GA DAWG

Supposed to get to 40 here but its 33 now. Dont think its going to hit 40. I wish it'd start already.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Changeover may be 4-8 pm. Be patient peeps.



That for ATL metro only or points further north as well?


----------



## tween_the_banks

I don't post on these weather threads much. I'm usually one of the many many lurkers, but the work that DDD does has definitely made the few chances of snow we get a year a completely new experience. It has become a tradition for me and my wife to bundle up on the couch and wait for the man to speak. 

Some folks may have already made one of these, if so, I'm sorry.
But this is for you DDD


----------



## georgiaboy0311

^^^


----------



## 95g atl

I hate the weather channel app.  So contradictive.  

At the top, they have SEVERE WEATHER ALERT, open it and indicates 3-6 inches of snow in my area.  Then scroll down a little for Wednesday and it shows 100% rain only with zero indication of snow.  Also, it indicates a mere 1/4 inch of rainfall.  

I know it is very difficult to predict weather, however, why the blatant contradiction? So frustrating.


----------



## blondiega1

Daughter just told me its begun to rain in Jacksonville, Al.
34 and dry here in Dallas.


----------



## DouglasB.

Don't apps go by just computer data, though? So if a certain model run says all rain, they send out that info. I've read that apps are terrible for anything other than temps, because it changes with every single model run. There isn't a "DDD" behind them. 

I don't wanna say that as bible truth though... just what I've read lately.


----------



## marknga




----------



## 95g atl

DouglasB. said:


> Don't apps go by just computer data, though? So if a certain model run says all rain, they send out that info. I've read that apps are terrible for anything other than temps, because it changes with every single model run. There isn't a "DDD" behind them.
> 
> I don't wanna say that as bible truth though... just what I've read lately.



I think you are correct.
Pretty much the only thing they are good for is the "current" temperature.  

Honestly, I don't think the folks on the weather channel are much better.  Seems like someone like DDD is far more accurate and it is his hobby, not profession.  

Maybe these weather folks should be canned and get some folks like DDD in there making the big bucks.


----------



## nickel back

a lady on my FB page  said it was snowing in Conyers?


----------



## DCHunter

DouglasB. said:


> Don't apps go by just computer data, though? So if a certain model run says all rain, they send out that info. I've read that apps are terrible for anything other than temps, because it changes with every single model run. There isn't a "DDD" behind them.
> 
> I don't wanna say that as bible truth though... just what I've read lately.



That's what I figured to. It's just a computer program that takes a model and makes a forecast automatically. There's not an actual human updating it. I don't know if that's the case for sure though. Just guessing.


----------



## 3ringer

Wet snow, rain and sleet in East Point .


----------



## nickel back

BARNESVILLE condition right now

Temperature	34.6 °F
Relative Humidity	86.7 %
Dew Point Temperature	31.1 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	33.2 °F


----------



## todd03blown

People were asking about timings. Here is an image that was just posted.


----------



## DDD

Really starting to worry that the red box needs to be moved farther north.  I will just leave it be, but I don't even like it for my back yard.  

I'm turning into a doubting Thomas.


----------



## Priest

City of Roswell seems to believe an app that says only rain, no threat..... some employees are being told they must stay until 17:00.  This is a dangerous stance they are taking....anyone got an inside track over there to get city management to listen?


----------



## savreds

DDD said:


> Dr. Marshall Shepherd
> 
> We run in some of the same circles and we are neighbors.



I guess that's him because I can't remember the name. It's his favorite professor!


----------



## elfiii

Zip, zero, zilch, nada in Suwanee but NWS radar says it's inbound soon and it's all rain.


----------



## Paymaster

DDD said:


> Really starting to worry that the red box needs to be moved farther north.  I will just leave it be, but I don't even like it for my back yard.
> 
> I'm turning into a doubting Thomas.



It will be ok. Some of your fans here will get some, some won't. I will be out in search of it tomorrow either way.


----------



## bigdaddyga

DDD said:


> Really starting to worry that the red box needs to be moved farther north.  I will just leave it be, but I don't even like it for my back yard.
> 
> I'm turning into a doubting Thomas.



come on Messiah its to late to doubt thyself! Stick with the plan! Man up!


----------



## erniesp

Sleeting in Conyers


----------



## DaisyJo

DDD said:


> Really starting to worry that the red box needs to be moved farther north.  I will just leave it be, but I don't even like it for my back yard.
> 
> I'm turning into a doubting Thomas.



NOOOOO!!!! Say it ain't so!!! 
Will this help DDD?


----------



## Jeff C.

Go pick your kids up, if nothing else.


----------



## Lawdog1

Steady sleet in Social Circle Ga


----------



## jbird1

Guys n' Gals a little side story here..Kasim Reed and The Weather Entertainment Channel are in a disagreement over what info was provided to Reed about the storm and subsequently used in the Presser..haha...priceless!

I'm still in the camp that areas affected by yesterday's snow will be the one's primarily affected by this new strom.  Just a hunch.


----------



## Dustin Pate

The rain has cooled the air from 36.2 to 33.2 here in Heard County over the last hour.


----------



## Matt.M

Good graupel coming down in Decatur, GA.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Guys n' Gals a little side story here..Kasim Reed and The Weather Entertainment Channel are in a disagreement over what info was provided to Reed about the storm and subsequently used in the Presser..haha...priceless!
> 
> I'm still in the camp that areas affected by yesterday's snow will be the one's primarily affected by this new strom.  Just a hunch.



Keep us updated jbird, i will do the same.  We should get a good idea what happens in our neck of the woods.  We are probably 5 miles apart.


----------



## weezzey

Rain, sleet, and big juicy snowflakes in northern Douglasville...


----------



## kennesawnative

E Cobb, radar coverage but no precip.


----------



## Throwback

Teotwawki in progress in the demilitarized deer bait zone


----------



## orrb

sleeting in south west paulding county
temp is 35, has dropped 3 degrees in 10 min.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Keep us updated jbird, i will do the same.  We should get a good idea what happens in our neck of the woods.  We are probably 5 miles apart.



Yessir.  Hope the lights stay on this go 'round.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Yessir.  Hope the lights stay on this go 'round.



I dont even want to think about that, but i am better prepared than i was a week ago.


----------



## 95g atl

Atl mayor thinks we will have snow


----------



## 91xjgawes

Sleet in Thomson.


----------



## jbird1

What I want to know is if this Behemoth is tracking faster or slower than projected?  DDD or Malak05??


----------



## mike3ga8

sleet starting to fall lightly in Yorkville


----------



## Ricky

sleet in the 30052


----------



## deerbandit

Sleet in downtown 38 degrees


----------



## kescj

Rain and sleet in Douglasville


----------



## mammajamma

Yes, rain and a little sleet in Southern Paulding.


----------



## BlackEagle

Athens is cloudy and dry.


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Sleeting in Monroe


----------



## CamoDawg85

Sleet/snow mix in Duluth off Shackleford.

Funny ^^^ nice avy!


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Is this a good sign since it was supposed to be warmer and all rain to begin with?


----------



## parisinthe20s

Did I read that right,Cherokee county ect, will be getting only rain? Say it ain't so!


----------



## keithsto

Sleeting pretty good in Mun-ro Jawga.


----------



## JosephSparks

Any opinion on if this will remain the freezing line. This is radar as of 1:35.


----------



## mike3ga8

mike3ga8 said:


> sleet starting to fall lightly in Yorkville



snow flakes mixing in now


----------



## Spanky916

BB sized sleet in Snellville at intersection of 78 and Hewatt Rd.


----------



## jf950y

Light sleet in Bethlehem just started.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Snow flakes mixed in with sleet in Yorkville.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Light sleet and snow flurries in North Paulding.


----------



## Hornet22

Sleetin purty good in beautiful downtown Campton, Ga


----------



## topfuelgirl

mike3ga8 said:


> snow flakes mixing in now


Sorry neighbor didn't see your post when I did mine lol


----------



## Barfolomew

Sleet in Marietta


----------



## mike3ga8

topfuelgirl said:


> Sorry neighbor didn't see your post when I did mine lol



its all good lol


----------



## deerbandit

Good mix coming down in Austell and its 36 degrees.


----------



## BlackEagle

Now we have some sleet in Athens


----------



## jth678

Rain/sleet/snow coming down hard in draketown. Right outside of temple.


----------



## ryork

Pouring sleet in Bremen now


----------



## CamoDawg85

Headed home to locust grove and it's transitioned to a good rain on 285 on the east side.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Still dry in Acworth


----------



## Milkman

very fine sleet and drizzle mix falling in Watkinsville


----------



## davidhelmly

We had sleet here at the ATL airport around noon but just a steady slow rain now.


----------



## todd03blown

Just got confirmation it is snowing at the Paulding County airport. That is 44 miles west of my house in Canton. Come on snow


----------



## parisinthe20s

Nothing but rain in Woodstock, definitely not snow yet


----------



## grunt0331

Sleet in Stone Mountain.  I still have 3 trailers to unload and 4 to load.  Hope we get it done!  Still have 9 route drivers out but no reports of bad weather or roads from any of them.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Some radars showing precip in NWGA Dalton/Ringgold area.  It's not hitting the ground.


----------



## nickel back

BARNESVILLE

Temperature	34.6 °F
Relative Humidity	91.3 %
Dew Point Temperature	32.4 °F
Wet Bulb Temperature	33.7 °F
WIND from the east 3 mph
with RAIN


----------



## elfiii

Still zero, zip, zilch, nada in Suwanee. Buford Hwy is bone dry.


----------



## GA DAWG

elfiii said:


> Still zero, zip, zilch, nada in Suwanee. Buford Hwy is bone dry.


Same way in Forsyth co. Its over I think.


----------



## DRB1313

Cotton balls size flakes in Mayretta


----------



## Mountainbuck

This is info iv never heard before but the local guy here said this snow will be so wet it will compact so much that it won't look like much accumulation ???


----------



## snarlinbear

Very light fine sleet in old town Roswell just started at 36.5 degrees.


----------



## malak05

Huge snowflakes in Sandy Springs


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Now have some snow mixing in here in Monroe. Starting to stick in roof lines. Never rained just started sleeting and has gotten progressively heavier.


----------



## chewy32

parisinthe20s said:


> Did I read that right,Cherokee county ect, will be getting only rain? Say it ain't so!



For real?? Ain't heard this they just canceled work for tonight in ballground


----------



## Brewskis

elfiii said:


> Still zero, zip, zilch, nada in Suwanee. Buford Hwy is bone dry.



Ditto in Canton.


----------



## hold em hook

Sleeting in bethlehem.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Very light sleet mixed with a big ol snow flake here and there so far. Just started in the last 5 min here in Acworth


----------



## Robbie101

I have been watching the temps on Weather Underground for the past hour or so and it has come down .6 degrees within the last 15 minutes. Im stuck inside and don't know whats going on outside just yet. May have to take a sneak peak. Wifey did say she had also seen sleet on 78 east of Monroe.


----------



## mike3ga8

i am originally from Ohio but these are some of the biggest snowflakes Ive ever seen. It is pouring snow in Yorkville


----------



## Kendallbearden

Snow is coming down pretty good in Hiram/Dallas


----------



## GA native

Flurries in Kennesaw.


----------



## JosephSparks

Robbie101 said:


> I have been watching the temps on Weather Underground for the past hour or so and it has come down .6 degrees within the last 15 minutes. Im stuck inside and don't know whats going on outside just yet. May have to take a sneak peak. Wifey did say she had also seen sleet on 78 east of Monroe.



Robbie, I am in Between near the BP station.  It has been sleeting now for almost 45 minutes and temps dropping.  Big snowflakes mixed in


----------



## keithsto

Once the heaver precip hit in Monroe, it switched to rain, but the temp is steadily dropping.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I am watching radar feeds from The Weather Channel and Weather Underground and show no snow in Georgia at all. 

Why is it being reported but not showing on the maps?


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Yes it did. Mostly rain here now.


----------



## CharlesH

Good snow N. of Dallas.


----------



## chocolate dog

Glenn's latest snowfall amount map took Jasper from. 4-6 inches now to a trace. 

They truly do NOT have a clue what it's gonna do and should just tell people that.


----------



## BlackEagle

Heavy sleet now in athens


----------



## Robbie101

keithsto said:


> Once the heaver precip hit in Monroe, it switched to rain, but the temp is steadily dropping.




Its now 1 full degree different that it was about 1:45'sh


----------



## coilee

37 sleet and snow mix here in Johns Creek


----------



## blondiega1

Snow in May-retta.
We are headed home to Dallas now.
My daughter says it's snowing hard there.


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Im patiently waiting for it to change over. Just talked to my mom in Grayson and she said it was snowing with cottonball sized flakes. I believe we are going to get hit pretty good. Im patiently waiting!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Sleet with good sized snow flakes mixed together in Tallapoosa GA.


----------



## Priest

Significant snow and sleet falling in powder springs...ground turning white, center of the road getting slushy


----------



## topfuelgirl

OMG the snow gods are over Yorkville!! Biggest snow flakes I have ever seen!! It's coming down hard mixed with sleet temp 36.0


----------



## mike3ga8

you can tell it is a very wet snow, radar shows green here but its been all snow with alittle sleet at beginning.


----------



## Hornet22

Comin down real heavy in Campton now; Big sleet pellets and big slushy balls of icey stuff. Stickin to trucks and stuff


----------



## Crickett

Sleeting in Winder


----------



## Priest

Someone that knows someone...please call Roswell and tell them to shut down. The employees were told to stay, yet administration all left.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Silver dollar sized flakes falling in Kennesaw.


----------



## Brewskis

Still not one spec of precipitation in Canton.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I think this will be a big one once it gets going full strength.


----------



## BlackEagle

Snow mixing in with the sleet now in Athens


----------



## parisinthe20s

Some flurries in Woodstock. Changed over from rain to snow quickly
Edit: huge flakes coming down heavy


----------



## chewy32

Pickens is dry also


----------



## mammajamma

Heavy snow falling and starting to stick under the trees.  It's a wet snow.  South Paulding Area.


----------



## MaxG

Big fat flurries in Lawrenceville for 15 Minutes, still going. Showing all rain on radar. 

DDD, thoughts on whether or not this switches over to rain or stays snow?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Raced home to beat a goose egg! I could still be working!


----------



## orrb

I am in South Paulding near Rose's store, Hwy 101 Hwy 120 (Buchanan Hwy) area, We have a dusting of snow.

Snow has now turned over to Heavy sleet and snow mix.  Around 2pm we has snow the size of silver dollars or bigger..
Temp is 33 degrees on digital thermometer.


----------



## parkerman

Light snow in Lawrenceville, big flakes.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Comin down pretty good in Acworth now


----------



## HUNTER475

Big fluffy snowflakes in Gratis, GA. Showing as all rain on the radar. COME ON SNOW!


----------



## Kendallbearden

Snow has already dusted the yards. It's accumulating FAST on the back deck. It's still coming down hard. If it keeps this up all night we'll be in for a heck of a storm. Paulding county, Hiram/Dallas area.

Edit to add: pretty heavy sleet has mixed in now as well.


----------



## paulgadawg

snowing in Lilburn.


----------



## Da Possum

got some flakes coming down in the 30046.....over


----------



## PappyHoel

Nothing in dawsonville yet.  Its getting dark though.


----------



## doenightmare

Finally got going in Roswell - man those jumbo flakes fall like stones.


----------



## Patriot44

It is white out, sticking with the biggest flakes inhave ever seen in n paulding. Cotton balls.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Had a co-worker report thunder snow in powdersprings!!


----------



## grunt0331

Big, big snow flakes coming down in Stone Mountain.


----------



## Nicodemus

46, rain, and some heavy thunder from the north down here in 31763.


----------



## mike3ga8

Funny how things happen, its stopped snowing and appears to be rain here


----------



## Brenda61979

Tiny snowflakes in cumming ga off of exit 13


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

METs are calling for occasional sleet in the CSRA 30907


----------



## DDD

Heavy wet flakes here at the DDD lodge in Dacula!  Need it to keep doing this!


----------



## Matt.M

Weird, the sunny just came out and is shinning brightly in Decatur.  Good ice pellets coming down before that.


----------



## doenightmare

Now it's gone to a more typical snow. Smaller flakes and not as wet.


----------



## topfuelgirl

It's freezing rain in Yorkville no snow at the moment.


----------



## paulgadawg

Coming down good in Lilburn.


----------



## rolltidega

Snow was coming down great here in Hiram.  Appears to have stopped for now.


----------



## Nicodemus

Some bad lightning with this rain and thunder now.


----------



## dzone

37.8 and snow flurries in Lawrenceville


----------



## asdgirl

Sleeting like crazy in Stone Mountain. Glad I left work in College Park when I did - traffic was getting bad and the sleet is now sticking on the yard and in the gutters. It's almost white in my front yard now.


----------



## DouglasB.

DDD said:


> Heavy wet flakes here at the DDD lodge in Dacula!  Need it to keep doing this!



And you wanted to move the ripoff box North. Pfft. 

Still cold rain in Peachtree City. I will say that the high today was supposed to be 42. It got to 36 and is starting to fall. I'm trying to stay hopeful since it's not quite 3 o'clock, but ya'll are making me wanna throw rocks at ya, right now.


----------



## tr21

I got nothing up here !


----------



## todd03blown

Now snowing in Hickory Flat...bit flakes..start slow and now picking up speed...no rain at all before either or sleet.


----------



## PappyHoel

check out http://forecast.io/  its a pretty cool weather site.


----------



## blondiega1

Light sleet in Dallas. 
Snow has stopped for now.
I hope there's more coming.
I am now excited about the possibility of big snow


----------



## topfuelgirl

Snow mixed back in!!


----------



## smokey30725

Nothing in Dalton or Chattanooga yet.


----------



## Brewskis

Still not a drop of anything of anything in Canton. 

However, co-workers that are 10 minutes away in Holly Springs and 20 minutes away in Towne Lake are now reporting snow.


----------



## mbl223

Dumping snow in Sandy Springs. Left office in Alpharetta at 2. Light sleet and snow up there.


----------



## DDD

It is POURING snow here in Dacula. Wish I was below freezing.


----------



## Brian Groce

Big flakes in Cartersville


----------



## Goddard

snow coming down good in Canton off Sixes Road.  Thank you Triple D!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Why is snowing everywhere around me but not IMBY?


----------



## grizzlyblake

Heavy snow of big fat flakes in Holly Springs.


----------



## parisinthe20s

It's just so pretty I feel like I'm in a giant snow globe. Hope it continues!


----------



## hold em hook

Lots of snow in North Barrow about a mile from Jackson County!  Hope it cools quick so we can get it to stick!


----------



## keithsto

Roads are wet as can be in Monroe.  Front yard actually turning white from sleet.


----------



## kescj

Nothing now but cold rain in Douglasville. Temp is at 37. I just want snow.


----------



## Ricky

pouring sleet heavy enough,in Loganville, that it's piling up on the driveway and yard


----------



## JosephSparks

Snow porn. My brother just sent this from Cullman, AL. He barely made it home from Rome, GA to get there.


----------



## Corey

Heavy Sleet at the Atlanta Airport.


----------



## chewy32

What causes it to show snow every where but not have any kind of precipitation coming down


----------



## PappyHoel

34.7 degrees in Dawsonville, no snow, sleet or rain.  Very odd cause the radar is showing percip.  weird....


----------



## taylanemilyme

Must be coming up from the south. I'm in Dahlonega and nothing yet


----------



## elfiii

Finally. Heavy snow in Suwanee but it's melting as soon as it hits the ground.


----------



## ryork

Sleet is starting to transition to snow here in Bremen. 

My Mom who lives in Roopville about 10 miles South of Carrollton said she has light rain with a fair amount of ice starting to form in trees and glazing the porch etc.


----------



## Brewskis

Finally... A mix of sleet and snow coming down in Canton now.

BTW, my 'pics or none of this is happening' post was deleted. Are weather report-related photos not allowed in this thread also??


----------



## CharlesH

Snowing again in Dallas with a temp of 33 and DP OF 30. I just want the temp to drop 1 more degree


----------



## JosephSparks

Temp drop in Monroe. Kids get home from school at 1:30, it was 39 deg, now 35 IMBY, 1-1/2 hrs later


----------



## shakey gizzard

PappyHoel said:


> 34.7 degrees in Dawsonville, no snow, sleet or rain.  Very odd cause the radar is showing percip.  weird....



Doppler must be using a model!


----------



## 95g atl

Big yummy snow flakes in Suwanee.


----------



## Etoncathunter

chewy32 said:


> What causes it to show snow every where but not have any kind of precipitation coming down



I think what happens is it falls through a layer of dryer air and it melts/evaporates before it hits the ground.


----------



## mewabbithunter

Just started Snowing in Banks County.


----------



## blondiega1

Big snow in Dallas again!


----------



## GA DAWG

Snowin good in south Forsyth.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Huge snowflakes in north Paulding.


----------



## JonRatliff

Snowing like crazy in Dacula! Has been for maybe 45 mins. Starting to accumulate in the grass.


----------



## aust465

*Snowing in Forsyth!!*

I find it pretty funny when a guy I work with is on yahoo weather and says looks like your guy is wrong it shows nothing but rain coming at 2:00 and at 2:49 I ask him what time it was because my guy (DDD) said it would hit about 3 as the flakes are falling!!


----------



## jbird1

....and so it begins in N Forsyth


----------



## Patriot44

The absolute biggest snow flakes I have ever seen.  N Paulding.

It is sticking


----------



## Priest

Roswell finally shut down.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Got my first flake! 37 deg!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Snow mixing with rain in Thomson


----------



## BuckinFish

Snow and sleet in ball ground!


----------



## PappyHoel

I would like to report BIG Snow flakes coming down in Dawsonville, 30534


----------



## DouglasB.

I seriously think "Box of Tears" was an understatement DDD. This is driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Still waiting here in dalton.


----------



## Dustin Pate

ryork said:


> Sleet is starting to transition to snow here in Bremen.
> 
> My Mom who lives in Roopville about 10 miles South of Carrollton said she has light rain with a fair amount of ice starting to form in trees and glazing the porch etc.



10 more miles south in Franklin it is just a steady rain.


----------



## Gaducker

Dang its 34 degrees in newnan and raining like crazy????  Come on snow fall if u gona fall.


----------



## nickel back

yall enjoy, be safe have flash lights out, just in case the power goes out


----------



## nickel back

Gaducker said:


> Dang its 34 degrees in newnan and raining like crazy????  Come on snow fall if u gona fall.



your feelings may get hurt......


----------



## nickel back

Dustin Pate said:


> 10 more miles south in Franklin it is just a steady rain.



take rain over freezing rain any day


----------



## topfuelgirl

Thank you DDD for getting us ready! You are the weather man!!!!


----------



## ryork

> 10 more miles south in Franklin it is just a steady rain.



Yeah, it is a tight gradient between precip type it seems. I've seen that before in that area. Roopville sits at a relatively high elevation particularly relative to Franklin and that 1/2 degree might be enough when it's close. Not a professional opinion there by any means.....

Hope you get some snow down there!  Hope to see you on the river here in a few weeks too!


----------



## Brewskis

Really starting to dump in Canton. Sticking to the ground now.


----------



## Beneath a ravens wing

Snowing here in euharlee!


----------



## JonRatliff

TWC has Dacula coming in at 37 now


----------



## Dustin Pate

nickel back said:


> take rain over freezing rain any day



Oh for sure. I was alluding more to no snow.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Coming down like crazy in Woodstock but it's not sticking on the ground much


----------



## elfiii

I bet DDD is plotting all this on a map.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Nothing yet in Union Co.


----------



## Beneath a ravens wing

Can't get my photo to upload.


----------



## todd03blown

Brewskis said:


> Really starting to dump in Canton. Sticking to the ground now.



Yep! Rate has increased a lot. I can see it sticking in the grassy areas now. I sure hope this continues!!


----------



## doenightmare

Switched to sleet now - and that is sticking.


----------



## blondiega1

Back to sleet here in Dallas.


----------



## PappyHoel

been snowing 40 min and its sticking.  30534


----------



## Gaducker

nickel back said:


> your feelings may get hurt......



Yea I know. But...  It wouldnt bother me if it snowed 10 ft tonight.


----------



## mimilu

Light snow falling in north Hall County!


----------



## PappyHoel

elfiii said:


> I bet DDD is plotting all this on a map.



Wonder if he has the map out on the wall, plugging pins in with colors and dry erase board for totals


----------



## Beneath a ravens wing

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jim Ammons

Berry College-Rome, GA

berry.edu/eaglecam/


----------



## SowGreen

Winder 30680
Snowed big huge flakes from 2:30-3:30 now its switched over to freezing rain. 3:40.


----------



## rolltidega

Changed back over to sleet here in Hiram.  Hoping for more snow!


----------



## DaisyJo

Big bust here in the NE side of the state (Franklin Co.) Not nary a drop o' moisture.  Cancelled meetings and church for nuttin. Gonna go crawl under a rock now.


----------



## Gaducker

It just changed to sleet


----------



## kgo

Snowing good in Jasper.


----------



## T.P.

Nada in Carnesville, USA.


----------



## DDD

Here is the screenshot of temp 4 miles from my house.


----------



## blondiega1

Keeps switching between sleet and snow here in Dallas.
30157


----------



## RinggoldGa

DaisyJo said:


> Big bust here in the NE side of the state (Franklin Co.) Not nary a drop o' moisture.  Cancelled meetings and church for nuttin. Gonna go crawl under a rock now.



You do realize you are getting hammered with this tonight, right?  Patience.


----------



## Matthew6

big flakes. snow covering ground at north side hospital in canton ga. Riverstone parkway still passable. roads are just wet.


----------



## paulgadawg

Rain sleet and snow mix in Lilburn again.


----------



## SowGreen

Winder 30680 3:50
Changed back over to huge snow flakes. We seem to be right on the line.


----------



## Sweetwater

RinggoldGa said:


> You do realize you are getting hammered with this tonight, right?  Patience.



I'm getting hammered...one way or another.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Snowing pretty well, and just starting to stick on the grass here in Buford. Not the huge flakes yet, more small flakes, but I do see the banding on radar heading this way.


----------



## bml

Things are pretty much going as you planned, aren't they DDD?? I mean snow is falling in a lot of the areas above I20 and temps seem to be falling according to schedule.


----------



## Hornet22

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Snowing pretty well, and just starting to stick on the grass here in Buford. Not the huge flakes yet, more small flakes, but I do see the banding on radar heading this way.



Thank you


----------



## jams6169

Cold rain in stockbridge


----------



## BlueLghtning

Just raining here in Newnan and I have a feeling we won't see much from this.  It seems people are still being cautious though. My wife's company sent her home at 1pm. I tried to run to the bank for an errand and 2 different branches of Bank of America that I tried to visit were both shut down already about 1:30 or so.  

I work from home, so I'm stuck working regardless.


----------



## cmarkwillix

*Vinston Mtn is getting HUGE flakes*

We went back and forth for a while between sleet, big flakes and nothing to the last hour it's been HUGE flakes again on Vinson Mtn south of Rockmart. We have at least a quarter inch on the ground.


----------



## tr21

just started here !


----------



## Brewskis

todd03blown said:


> Yep! Rate has increased a lot. I can see it sticking in the grassy areas now. I sure hope this continues!!



Yard in Canton is pretty white now. Not much sticking to the roads yet.


----------



## DDD

bml said:


> Things are pretty much going as you planned, aren't they DDD?? I mean snow is falling in a lot of the areas above I20 and temps seem to be falling according to schedule.



For now I think so. 

Shocker for me is I have been all snow and sleet from almost the beginning and temp is dropping. I saw a report where social circle is all rain. So yeah... It's pretty spot on so far.


----------



## xjd33x

Snowing so hard in Gilmer  County (Cartecay) that I probably cant see 150 yards.


----------



## huntinglady74

Snow just started out my window here in Helen Ga..... Man I love the hubby for getting me to this pretty place!!!!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Huge flakes again in north Paulding and just dropped to 32 degrees.


----------



## The Tackman

Big Flakes in Hoschton


----------



## Robbie101

DDD said:


> For now I think so.
> 
> Shocker for me is I have been all snow and sleet from almost the beginning and temp is dropping. I saw a report where social circle is all rain. So yeah... It's pretty spot on so far.



Been mostly rain here just north of Social Circle for about the past hour. I've been watching the radar for the last hour or so and I think we may be just on the tip of it now.


----------



## Swampslayr

Here in Coosa just west of Rome it is snowing thick and big flakes! There is at least an inch already !


----------



## James Vincent

*Looking good in ADAIRSVILLE*

Sticking good


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Been staying mostly rain with some periods of sleet mixed in here in Monroe. Still counting on it changing over. I know this is just the beginning but I have such a hard time being patient.


----------



## Robbie101

The temp has dropped about 4 degree's since about 2:30. If it keeps dropping like it has. Its going to be pretty slick around 6:00'sh I'd imagine.


----------



## JD

Huge Flakes in Buford...Deck is already covered.


----------



## Brian Groce

1" in Taylorsville


----------



## elfiii

Starting to stick on the parking lot here in Suwanee now. I'm southbound to Chamblee.


----------



## DCHunter

Well my feelings are officially hurt


----------



## DouglasB.

DCHunter said:


> Well my feelings are officially hurt



Right there with ya.


----------



## blondiega1

Stopped in Dallas for now.
I sure hope we get more.
Just a trace here as far as accumulation.


----------



## kgo

Sweetwater said:


> I'm getting hammered...one way or another.



x2


----------



## Geeman

Nothing here in sw Carroll County except rain!


----------



## smokey30725

Right over Lookout Mountain in Trenton, it's coming down good now according to some folks from church. That's right across the mountain from me so I'm headed home from Dalton where nothing is happening yet.


----------



## chewy32

Coming down now just got stuck in the drive way in 4 hi


----------



## dsceviour

DDD can you give an update on what to expect for the bulk of the storm and when and where?


----------



## orrb

Snowing and sleeting here in South Paulding County near Union Elementary School.  

It is now 32 on my digital thermometer..

Any new maps with how much or is it still the same?


----------



## ryork

Biggest flakes I've seen in a while pouring down now in Bremen.


----------



## fireman401

Everyone enjoy the snow...if you are getting any.  Nic and I will ride this one out with a lot of mid 30's and rain.....can you say "Are you wet yet?"

Thanks for the ride DDD, even if it didn't come this far south!


----------



## Paymaster

From Roopville all the way to here in Ephesus it is sleet and freezing rain. Trees are starting to droop a good bit. Sure rather have snow than an ice storm.


----------



## DCHunter

Sweetwater said:


> I'm getting hammered...one way or another.






kgo said:


> x2



X3


----------



## elfiii

If the temp drops


----------



## Backlasher82

Started snowing on my way back from Clayton, the side roads were mostly covered and getting slick and my driveway was completely covered in the 10 minutes it took to get home, it's coming down pretty good.


----------



## DCHunter

Ok, seeing some big flakes mixing in now


----------



## jf950y

Hey 3D how come when the big moisture bands on radar come thru it goes to very light rain and sleet. And when the lighter waves come goes back to off and on snow or sleet at heavier rates? I am watching MC's sticky map.


----------



## DDD

jf950y said:


> Hey 3D how come when the big moisture bands on radar come thru it goes to very light rain and sleet. And when the lighter waves come goes back to off and on snow or sleet at heavier rates? I am watching MC's sticky map.



Map is delayed... When you get the big flakes you are under the heaviest band.  When you see it on radar, it's already by you.


----------



## DDD

dsceviour said:


> DDD can you give an update on what to expect for the bulk of the storm and when and where?



The original map is the way to go.  The heavier bands of moisture will be key to getting the big stuff.

However, about to post an update from Norman, OK... you guys will want to read...


----------



## DDD

From the NWS


----------



## Patriot44

Now 32 and ground and roads are completely covered in N Paulding.


----------



## blondiega1

Ooo!!  Heavy snow! Big flakes now!


----------



## toolmkr20

Just talked to my wife and nothing but rain at my house in Roopville. I guess it's better rain then ice. Oh well maybe we'll get a couple flakes of snow. Thanks for the updates DDD.


----------



## Patriot44

It's unbelievable!  The flakes are as big as baby cat heads!


----------



## PappyHoel

Heavy snow in Dawsonville approx 1" sticking now


----------



## todd03blown

Thanks for the update DDD!! Robert just updated his map as well.


----------



## JD

It has stopped here in Buford....What gives???


----------



## PappyHoel

Snow IMBY as of 2 min ago.  I had to chase the chickens from under the deck back into the coop.  They didn't know what to make of the snow.


----------



## Crstabel

Prob about 2" IMBY now. Under a heavy band currently.


----------



## todd03blown

Snow sticking to road now in Hickory Flat and they are 50% white.


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Doing absolutely nothing here. Kind of depressing.


----------



## DouglasB.

todd03blown said:


> Thanks for the update DDD!! Robert just updated his map as well.



Can't really tell on that map for sure... but it looks like Fayette and Coweta Counties are in his target area?? Am I seeing that right?!?!?!?!


----------



## Team3D

Snowing good near Fulton industrial (West Atlanta)


----------



## Rockdale Buck

36 degree rain in henry county


----------



## Patriot44

The kids are already sleding in N Paulding.


----------



## jams6169

I know rockdale guess all we ar going to get is a cold rain


----------



## doenightmare

Starting to stick in Roswell.


----------



## MOAON AABE 610

Was coming down in Buckhead earlier. Office closed. Back home in Duluth and nothing right now. In between bands. Temps never recovered quite as high. Lots of ice. Turned to water on ground surface. Remained ice on cooler surfaces like my car. 

Very thin margin on forecasts. They change every 5 minutes. 

....update.... Snow has returned to Duluth and it is accumulating.


----------



## cmarkwillix

We have upwards of 3 inches south of Rockmart and still just coming down like crazy. If this keeps up overnight we'll have in excess of 6 inches for sure.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Heavy snow now with accumulation in Kennesaw off of Barrett near Bells Ferry.


----------



## doenightmare

Street went from all clear to white in about 8 minutes.


----------



## PappyHoel

Switched to rain and sleet here in Dawsonville.  30534


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Finally snowing in Monroe.


----------



## Oldstick

If you folks get the equivalent snow/ice to the amount of cold rain coming down today in South GA you're in for it.  I heard the Governor declared emergency for 50 counties in North GA today through tomorrow.

Everyone please stay safe.


----------



## paulgadawg

Big snow in Lilburn now.


----------



## ryork

We've got freezing rain now in Bremen....  Not good if that persists and we get a dump of heavy snow tonight. We were inside the pink shading on the map from the SPC just posted.


----------



## blood on the ground

Da ground ....she is white!


----------



## JosephSparks

GAFirefighter15 said:


> Finally snowing in Monroe.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Temps dropped to 34.7 and the snow has turned to sleet! Starting to stick on the roads!


----------



## hold em hook

Has stopped snowing in North Barrow and is now sleeting


----------



## PappyHoel

PappyHoel said:


> Switched to rain and sleet here in Dawsonville.  30534



We are back to heavy wet snow.


----------



## DDD

I am back to heavy snow here in D town.


----------



## asdgirl

Just had a few minutes of heavy snow here in Stone Mountain but looks to be back to sleet. Either way it's going to start sticking soon, a lot of it coming down.


----------



## rjcruiser

Just rain in Covington.


----------



## hold em hook

and that fast it changed from sleet back to snow!  Everything shows us on the border of the fun stuff!


----------



## rolltidega

Just shifted back to sleet here IMBY in Hiram.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Heavy snow here in east Marietta. Nearly an inch on the deck.


----------



## DDD

Marietta and Kennesaw is under heavy returns.  Impressive snow rates there.


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> We are back to heavy wet snow.



We did the same....34 and holding here.


----------



## shakey gizzard

DDD said:


> Marietta and Kennesaw is under heavy returns.  Impressive snow rates there.



Yep! Looks like that's a honey hole!


----------



## PappyHoel

Big huge flakes coming down here.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Sticking to everything up here in chatsworth. If this is heavy snow i hope the tree limbs hold up but i bet they dont.


----------



## jbird1

Heavy snow now sticking to the roads...if it were 2 degrees colder it would get ugly


----------



## PappyHoel

Big snow


----------



## jf950y

DDD said:


> I am back to heavy snow here in D town.



Like the new avatar soon as I saw it looked outside and it's snowing!  Thanks for all the time you put into keeping us posted


----------



## shakey gizzard

White out conditions!


----------



## mtncove

Already got an inch in Walker county.... Snowflakes are almost the size of a quarter


----------



## Dutch

Ya'll have snow in North Ga. and we have thunderstorms down in here in Mid Ga.

Crazy weather...


----------



## JonathanG2013

1 1/2 inches between Canton and Ball Ground in Cherokee County now.


----------



## jbird1

There doesn't appear to be any strong T'storm lines to speak of thus far down in the gulf to rob moisture from the system


----------



## mike3ga8

its crazy how it can be snowing huge flakes then out of the blue stop completely to nothing falling, then when it starts back its huge flakes again, sorta like all or nothing. Wonder if its because we may be close to the snow rain line? not sure where the changeover is at. we do have probably 1 1/2" here in Yorkville


----------



## bml

A cold rain in Covington


----------



## nickel back

Got some thunderdown here....oh yea.....lol


----------



## RinggoldGa

Close to an inch in catoosa with steady big flake snow


----------



## RinggoldGa

Ringgold


----------



## DRB1313

I am a couple of miles off the Square in Marietta and I can assure you this is not the Honey Hole.  We have got few heavy blast of big flakes, but just barely a dusting to show for it.  I have been watching the NOAA radar and there seems to be a lot of precip going on to the north and south of us, but so far I feel like we are trapped in a small warm pocket.


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> Heavy snow now sticking to the roads...if it were 2 degrees colder it would get ugly


Rds are slick as everything around you and pappy. It all happened in just a few minutes to. I had to come up there to see a feller. Stayed there 20 min. When O got there nothing. When I left. I couldn't see the rd.


----------



## marknga

RinggoldGa said:


> Ringgold



Nice!


----------



## blondiega1

RinggoldGa said:


> Ringgold



Beautiful!!




.


----------



## Throwback

If what I just drove through in Columbus hits north ga and turns to snow y'all boys will be belly up tomorow

It is FLOODING here


----------



## grunt0331

From Stone Mountain to Loganville I went through heavy sleet, heavy snow, and just as I got to the house, mainly rain. Crazy how the sleet changed to snow right at Hwy 124.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Still coming down In Woodstock. Looks like a winter wonderland, I wonder how much we'll get overall


----------



## Lee

mike3ga8 said:


> its crazy how it can be snowing huge flakes then out of the blue stop completely to nothing falling, then when it starts back its huge flakes again, sorta like all or nothing. Wonder if its because we may be close to the snow rain line? not sure where the changeover is at. we do have probably 1 1/2" here in Yorkville



You're what, 10 minutes west from me and we got a 1/4 inch? There's your snow line ha ha


----------



## Corey

NOAA is calling for 2-4 inches Snow for Newnan tonight now, I hope they are correct. 

My little buddy sure wants it too! I love having a son I can say he wants it and get away with it


----------



## tree cutter 08

Done over a inch in white county. Didn't start till about 4 and was light snow till 5. Keeps this up well get 1 to 2 inches a hour. Already had a inch still on the ground from the other day.


----------



## BlackEagle

Gonna be a bust for Athens I believe. 

Which is good, I need to work tomorrow!


----------



## nickel back

There is more moisture down here.....wish it was cold enough


----------



## mewabbithunter

Big flakes!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Struggling to get accumulation in chatsworth ga ? Got a good dusting and snow still coming down but not getting much more on the ground 30 degrees ??


----------



## DaisyJo

RinggoldGa said:


> You do realize you are getting hammered with this tonight, right?  Patience.



LOL! You must of brought to good mojo. We finally started getting snow around 4:30.  Sleet/snow mix now at 5:51 but at least it was something


----------



## Makeithappen01

About 2 inches here near Amicola Falls NW Dawson county. Roads are getting pretty bad.


----------



## grizzlyblake

1.75" measured exactly on my back porch in Ball Ground. We've had constant snow since about 4pm.


----------



## Sweetwater

Here just outside sweetwater state park in douglas county....it started sleeting hard about 2 pm....then about 3 pm it would go on and off....we had a very short burst of big pretty flakes....then nothing for about the last hour.

I figgered I hadda sacrifice some woodford reserve to the snow gods. It aint over yet bygod.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

35.8 in Stockbridge, nothing but rain.


----------



## huntinglady74

32 here in Helen with Moderate snowfall that's starting to stick.


----------



## telco guy

34 degrees in Covington with rain and thunder


----------



## Luke0927

GA DAWG said:


> Rds are slick as everything around you and pappy. It all happened in just a few minutes to. I had to come up there to see a feller. Stayed there 20 min. When O got there nothing. When I left. I couldn't see the rd.



Yes hit us pretty good, folks already tearing it up down at the road.


----------



## lectrikman

Just north of the city of Hartwell it is 35.4 degrees with sleet/snow mix. The temp has dropped a degree in an half hour. The deck is iced over and turning white. Roads are just wet.


----------



## jbird1

GA DAWG said:


> Rds are slick as everything around you and pappy. It all happened in just a few minutes to. I had to come up there to see a feller. Stayed there 20 min. When O got there nothing. When I left. I couldn't see the rd.



Down to 33 now.

I think the snow rate overcame the temps as far as the roads go.  Supposed to go like this most of the night.


----------



## Patriot44

N Paulding is tha honey hole. Slowed up and trying to melt a lil, but still several inches and big snowmen.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Down to 33 now.
> 
> I think the snow rate overcame the temps as far as the roads go.  Supposed to go like this most of the night.



Don't know about you and GA Dawg but I'm pushing 2" right now.  Roads are covered white.


----------



## mike3ga8

hope this isnt a trend but zooming in on my radar, the green or rain has moved from right over us to the north of us, havent had snow in close to an hour, temp is right a 32 but Im guessing its the waa? Long ways to go,hope we change back tonight in upper corner of Paulding


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Don't know about you and GA Dawg but I'm pushing 2" right now.  Roads are covered white.



Yep..right there with ya.  In fact everything you post about conditions is what I'm seeing.  We're getting a little breeze with our snow now.  Might have a little sleet mixing in too


----------



## Mountainbuck

Snow stopped here


----------



## MOAON AABE 610

All rain now in Duluth


----------



## blondiega1

mike3ga8 said:


> hope this isnt a trend but zooming in on my radar, the green or rain has moved from right over us to the north of us, havent had snow in close to an hour, temp is right a 32 but Im guessing its the waa? Long ways to go,hope we change back tonight in upper corner of Paulding



Here too.
Light rain now.
I so hope it changes back over to snow!


----------



## jams6169

Bigtalker is it snowing up there


----------



## malak05

Sitting here on 278 awaiting my heavy snow to return as night comes and temps drop... I keep hearing 278 is going to get hammered throughout the night so much stuff still back thru MS!


----------



## huntinglady74




----------



## deerbandit

Patriot44 said:


> N Paulding is tha honey hole. Slowed up and trying to melt a lil, but still several inches and big snowmen.



Where are you located in N Paulding? Saw the picture you posted earlier and looked like Beefs parking lot.


----------



## deerbandit

malak05 said:


> Sitting here on 278 awaiting my heavy snow to return as night comes and temps drop... I keep hearing 278 is going to get hammered throughout the night so much stuff still back thru MS!



Where on 278 are you located?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Nothing south east on the I20 line. .  I got hope temps dropped faster than forecasted with some sleet moving through the area.


----------



## malak05

deerbandit said:


> Where on 278 are you located?



Vista Lakes Subdivision


----------



## deerbandit

malak05 said:


> Vista Lakes Subdivision



Hopefully it hits Cedarcrest hard also. We got about 2" now but it has stopped and nothing falling right now.


----------



## Bigtalker

jams6169 said:


> Bigtalker is it snowing up there



Not at the moment but has been off and on. Had some heavy snow a few minutes ago. Hoping it starts back!


----------



## CharlesH

I'm north of Dallas about 5 miles and sitting at nothing like everyone else. We've picked up about 2 inches so far.


----------



## mguthrie

Only rain in south rockdale right now. My therm on the back porch has read 38 degrees every time I look at it. I keep thinking its broke then I check my weather app and it says 38. I guess the temp hasn't changed much all day here


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Do you think it will change over to frozen precip overnight for folks south of I-20 DDD?


----------



## GAFirefighter15

Im still hoping for a changeover north of I20...lol


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Finished out for now at about 2" here in Acworth. Very light rain now...BRING BACK THE SNOW!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Heavy rain in Cumming


----------



## Paymaster

Cold rain and the ice has all but gone now in Ephesus.


----------



## orrb

_(mike3ga8  hope this isnt a trend but zooming in on my radar, the green or rain has moved from right over us to the north of us, havent had snow in close to an hour, temp is right a 32 but Im guessing its the waa? Long ways to go,hope we change back tonight in upper corner of Paulding

blondiega1;9334536  Here too.
Light rain now.
I so hope it changes back over to snow!)_

Here too, still rain.


----------



## jf950y

I have been robbed by a thunder storm  Nothing but rain here in Bethlehem soon as 3d changed his avatar back to the deer it stoped What I am concerned about is its raining and temps are 32.6.  Please no ice


----------



## malak05

Goodbye sun welcome back snow hopefully!!!


----------



## Fletch_W

Is the cooling precip concept at play here? Where cold precip falls and cools surface temps? 

Or is the precip off the gulf having the opposite effect?


----------



## elfiii

Nothing but rain in Chamblee. Fox 5 Radar shows the snow wrapped around the outside of 285. Bummer.


----------



## Geeman

Looks like a bust for Sw Carroll County! Bring on the Spring time!


----------



## Patriot44

deerbandit said:


> Where are you located in N Paulding? Saw the picture you posted earlier and looked like Beefs parking lot.



HAHAHA.  Good Man, I live on Cedarcrest, you?  Want to meet at Beefs for a beer on the 4Wheelers?


----------



## deerbandit

Patriot44 said:


> HAHAHA.  Good Man, I live on Cedarcrest, you?  Want to meet at Beefs for a beer on the 4Wheelers?



NatureWalk in SevenHills by the dump. The weather doing anything for you right now?


----------



## kescj

I'm probably looking at ice in my neck of the woods on Douglas county. It was sleet, and now rain. No snow at all.


----------



## malak05

850 temps below good basically snow line... Should be dragging down across hopefully down thru I-20 soon... already started back into Alabama... should have some heavy bands come thru tonight with that too.


----------



## JonathanG2013

2.5 inches in Canton now. Two reports of 6 inches and 9 inches in Alabama. With the back end of the precip in Ms. I see north of Acworth getting a lot of snow by the time it all ends.


----------



## mike3ga8

malak05 said:


> Sitting here on 278 awaiting my heavy snow to return as night comes and temps drop... I keep hearing 278 is going to get hammered throughout the night so much stuff still back thru MS!



I hear ya, not giving up hope, but was depressing seeing that green area go further and further north, I love seeing it snow, but if it has to fall at night and we wake up to 4-6" I`ll be happy lol


----------



## DDD

I am all rain here now... I am hoping it flips back over but I knew this dividing line was going to be close.


----------



## deerbandit

Probably been answered already but the radar shows precip but nothing is falling why is that? Also is it expected to be strong snow tonight? DDD any way you can give me some education on what's happening right now and thoughts going into tonight? I saw the post you made earlier from Norman.


----------



## MariettaDawg

DDD said:


> I am all rain here now... I am hoping it flips back over but I knew this dividing line was going to be close.



Same here in west Marietta.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Will there be anymore updates for what's to come tonight DDD?


----------



## elandil

My neck of the woods as of 30 min ago...


----------



## Patriot44

deerbandit said:


> NatureWalk in SevenHills by the dump. The weather doing anything for you right now?



Light mix right now, I'm in Arthur Hills on the west side of Cedarcrest.


----------



## jbird1

Back up to 34 deg with a wintry mix here at the Dawson-Forsyth line


----------



## toyota4x4h

Stuff is so wet up here it looks like rain instead of snow.


----------



## todd03blown

Changed over to sleet/rain in Hickory Flat.


----------



## huntinglady74

Just started big fat flake's heavy downfall here in Helen.... at 32


----------



## TBean95

Got just about 2 inches in New Hope before it started mixing and raining.  Praying it changes back to snow.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Just measured and have right at 3" in Ringgold and it's coming down gangbusters.


----------



## Milkman

rain in monroe 34 degrees


----------



## Goatdaddy

3 inches in Calhoun.  Still snowing as of 7:35pm


----------



## malak05

Starting to sleet some again here in Dallas


----------



## keithsto

Looks like the red box moved north a good bit


----------



## mike3ga8

malak05 said:


> Starting to sleet some again here in Dallas



thats a start, maybe if we can get it back to snow it will stay that way the rest of the storm


----------



## DDD

I believe the NAM may score and beat a lot of us into submission. Temps warming fast. That map of mine may bust bad. 

NW GA and NE mountains may be the only winners.


----------



## huntinglady74

These flakes falling now are half-dollar size!!! DDD you seem to have been dead on again with your maps!!!


----------



## Patriot44

DDD said:


> I believe the NAM may score and beat a lot of us into submission. Temps warming fast. That map of mine may bust bad.
> 
> NW GA and NE mountains may be the only winners.



Melting fast here in N Paulding.  Solid rain.


----------



## CharlesH

DDD do you think over near Paulding we will make the switch back over ?  I didn't know if the 850 line would sink back south.


----------



## mike3ga8

DDD said:


> I believe the NAM may score and beat a lot of us into submission. Temps warming fast. That map of mine may bust bad.
> 
> NW GA and NE mountains may be the only winners.



would that explain why even tho radar shows snow, its actually raining? its the warm air?


----------



## Brewskis

Just under 3" on the ground in NW Canton. Light wintry mix right now, but the radar looks like snow's about to start cranking back out.


----------



## PappyHoel

Brewskis said:


> Just under 3" on the ground in NW Canton. Light wintry mix right now, but the radar looks like snow's about to start cranking back out.



I'm almost at 3 inches right now in Dawsonville.  The radar says precip but nothing is falling from the sky.


----------



## GAFirefighter15

I have been optimistic but have officially given up. Tired of the cold rain. Par for the course this winter. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## 1john4:4

Went from snow to 0 for a while to rain on the Jackson / Banks co line. 33° IMBY.


----------



## Kilowatt

Thanks DDD for all of the work. 
Looks like rain in the tip of north Barrow.
May change over early am. Will see at 4 am


----------



## grizzlyblake

Rain now in Ball Ground on top of a hair shy of 2" of snow. Temp now reads 33.6F and slowly rising.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Temp dropped to 35.2 in Stockbridge after sundown but rising now. Was up to 36.2, now 35.8. Steady rain. Unhappy chillens here.


----------



## asdgirl

I'm. So. Sad.


----------



## DDD

I think there is warm air aloft. RAP model insist on bringing us snow late into the night. We will see.


----------



## jf950y

malak05 said:


> 850 temps below good basically snow line... Should be dragging down across hopefully down thru I-20 soon... already started back into Alabama... should have some heavy bands come thru tonight with that too.



Is the LPS on this map right above Mobile AL?  Just trying to learn how to read these maps


----------



## PappyHoel

We've switched to light rain now in, this is the strangest winter snow I've ever seen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

We got some sleet was looking good them bam nothing but rain in the CSRA. Its the jet stream pulling warm air out of the gulf.


----------



## grizzlyblake

The good news is that the roads should be completely passable tomorrow with a four wheel drive vehicle. I just walked out to my street and it's just a bunch of slushy wet snow on the asphalt. No ice at all.


----------



## CharlesH

DDD said:


> I think there is warm air aloft. RAP model insist on bringing us snow late into the night. We will see.



Thanks for all of your help and wisdom!  We had 2" before the rain started and the kids had a blast playing in it. It was a win overhere!  We'll keep our fingers crossed for some colder temps aloft and surprise snow in the morning!  Thanks again DDD!


----------



## DDD

Wish I had better news. It's snowing in Birmingham and Charlotte. Raining in Atlanta. Unreal.


----------



## toyota4x4h

DDD said:


> Wish I had better news. It's snowing in Birmingham and Charlotte. Raining in Atlanta. Unreal.



Nw ga is still doing good. Temp on my porch shows 30. Havnt measured but looks like 3-4" so far. Need about 4 more!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Sorry DDD, I was rooting for ya'll to get hammered with snow. My father lives up that way and my little nephew would have loved it. Just puts credence on the strange winter we've had. Going on a cruise next weekend, so I'll try and bring some warm weather back.


----------



## Lukikus2

Drag out the candles and blankets if you're in it. Be ready for when the lights flicker. Heavy snow, rain and sleet is no fun. The destruction can mirror that of a tornado. Be safe.


----------



## DDD

Lukikus2 said:


> Drag out the candles and blankets if you're in it. Be ready for when the lights flicker. Heavy snow, rain and sleet is no fun. The destruction can mirror that of a tornado. Be safe.



This is true!

This is the heavy wet snow if you are in it and it will bring limbs and power lines down where it piles up. I would say North of a line from Rome over to Helen.


----------



## weezzey

Sleeting like crazy here at work on Marietta Blvd.


----------



## snarlinbear

Has been rain in old town Roswell for several hours, just started sleet with rain possibly freezing.....neighbors electronic thermometer that I capture shows 32.3 but there is ice on the leaves.  Thanks DDD for all that you do to keep us informed and therefore safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> This is true!
> 
> This is the heavy wet snow if you are in it and it will bring limbs and power lines down where it piles up. I would say North of a line from Rome over to Helen.



Awesome!


----------



## keithsto

Temp in Monroe has gone UP a full degree since dark.


----------



## Jeff Raines

CharlesH said:


> Thanks for all of your help and wisdom!  We had 2" before the rain started and the kids had a blast playing in it. It was a win overhere!  We'll keep our fingers crossed for some colder temps aloft and surprise snow in the morning!  Thanks again DDD!



Still 32 and no rain or snow here in burnt hickory

edited to add....it is raining here now


----------



## GAFirefighter15

We are done in Monroe Im afraid. Of its not going to snow let those temps keep going to keep the ice to a minimum.


----------



## Paymaster

keithsto said:


> Temp in Monroe has gone UP a full degree since dark.


Here as well. COLD RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Went out just now temp shows 28 on the deck. So weve dropped a few since this started.


----------



## PappyHoel

31.8 rain


----------



## smokey30725

Same here. It's down to 30 and the snow is still falling. This is awesome.


----------



## snarlinbear

Rain in old town Roswell has changed over to moderate sleet still at 32.3 degrees.


----------



## Patriot44

DDD said:


> This is true!
> 
> This is the heavy wet snow if you are in it and it will bring limbs and power lines down where it piles up. I would say North of a line from Rome over to Helen.



We went to an hour of solid rain and are now back to solid sleet, no good IMO.  

The sleds will be lighting fast tomorrow if this keeps up.

Probably 1/2 inch melted off, maybe more.


----------



## panfried0419

30 degrees and snow at 4pm.....36 and rain at 830pm. Pendergrass bust....


----------



## PappyHoel

Back to sleet snow rain mix now.  Should I expect this all night?


----------



## jbird1

Got a good layer of sleet now on top of a couple inches of snow.


----------



## blondiega1

Steady rain in Dallas and 34 degrees.
Where did my snow go???


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Got a good layer of sleet now on top of a couple inches of snow.



Same but we are neighbors


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Back to sleet snow rain mix now.  Should I expect this all night?


Yes.  I think it may turn all in to rain. The fat lady is warming up those vocal cords


----------



## DDD

It may come back right at the end and we get some token snow. I am just not happy right now. LOL. For a lot of us. 

Congrats to you guys up north!  Enjoy it. Snow in GA is rare. Post pics!


----------



## JonathanG2013

DDD do you think the precip in AL will bring more snow to North Ga tonight?


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Same but we are neighbors



Haha

I may be looking at the wrong type of radar but looks like the back edge is clearing in Mississippi and SW Alabama.


----------



## jf950y

smokey30725 said:


> Same here. It's down to 30 and the snow is still falling. This is awesome.



 Give them dogs a biscuit for all there work


----------



## jbird1

Snowing again...comin' at ya Pappy


----------



## GA DAWG

jbird1 said:


> Snowing again...


Big time.


----------



## M80

Rain in Dallas, just ugly, muddy, and wet. It's not even going to freeze over


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Snowing again...comin' at ya Pappy



I can confirm snow   just hit the spotlight !


----------



## snarlinbear

jf950y said:


> Give them dogs a biscuit for all there work



Heck with a biscuit.  How about a groundhog named Beau, or at least his kin.  Sleet turned to very light drizzling rain.  Thanks for keeping them dancing!


----------



## mark-7mag

DDD said:


> It may come back right at the end and we get some token snow. I am just not happy right now. LOL. For a lot of us.
> 
> Congrats to you guys up north!  Enjoy it. Snow in GA is rare. Post pics!



Cartersville!


----------



## DDD

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD do you think the precip in AL will bring more snow to North Ga tonight?



On the back edge yes... we may get some... this started out on the right foot in my mind, but it's ending on the wrong one.

It's like a bad episode of Criminal Minds.  I thought we had killed the fat lady with this one... she just stood up behind me with that creepy music playing...


----------



## grizzlyblake

Temp down from 33.6 to 32.9F and rain changed to sleet/snow mix in Ball Ground.


----------



## mark-7mag

mwilliams80 said:


> Rain in Dallas, just ugly, muddy, and wet. It's not even going to freeze over



Wow! All snow here just north of you.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Sleeting something bad in Woodstock.radar says it'll turn to snow by 9 but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jbird1

Hoping that hole in central Alabama closes or the back end in N AL rotates through N Ga


----------



## Backlasher82

DDD said:


> It may come back right at the end and we get some token snow. I am just not happy right now. LOL. For a lot of us.
> 
> Congrats to you guys up north!  Enjoy it. Snow in GA is rare. Post pics!



I just stepped outside and it's still snowing but has slowed down some. I took this pic after it had been snowing about an hour and a half this afternoon.


----------



## grizzlyblake

... and back up to 33.1F and rain in Ball Ground.


----------



## panfried0419

We have ice build up!


----------



## CamoDawg85

DDD I know you hear it a lot but I'll say again, thanks for everything you do! I deleted the weather underground app from my phone today, just couldn't look at it and have any faith in it anymore.

With that being said, I'm happy for those getting snow and I hope they're enjoying it but since this storm looks to leave the south side on the outside looking in, do you see anything in the 8-10 day range that we might be able to look forward to, potentially?


----------



## DDD

Great pics you guys!  Beautiful!


----------



## malak05

So frustrated 6 inches of snow just to north in Rome and to the west in Gadsden


----------



## DDD

CamoDawg85 said:


> DDD I know you hear it a lot but I'll say again, thanks for everything you do! I deleted the weather underground app from my phone today, just couldn't look at it and have any faith in it anymore.
> 
> With that being said, I'm happy for those getting snow and I hope they're enjoying it but since this storm looks to leave the south side on the outside looking in, do you see anything in the 8-10 day range that we might be able to look forward to, potentially?



Thanks man!  

I hate getting everyone's hopes up!  I really thought this was going to pop a lot of people... dang it!


----------



## 1john4:4

Big fat snowflakes mixing in with the rain in 30530


----------



## GA DAWG

The ol winter weather threads are nice. Been fun but I think this will end them. Good job DDD we got our ice and snow. Grounds covered.  Id say 2.5 maybe 3".


----------



## mike3ga8

malak05 said:


> So frustrated 6 inches of snow just to north in Rome and to the west in Gadsden



I hear ya, heard 278 line would get plastered


----------



## mewabbithunter

Sleet and big snow flakes in Banks.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD:  Buddy we all know you don't control the weather you just honestly tell us what can occur.  I think I can speak for a great many followers that we are all thankful for having someone we can trust to give us a non biased assessment of what nature can dish out and therefore make our families safer.


----------



## Bitteroot

He he he......


----------



## Keebs

Bitteroot said:


> He he he......


Dat's My MAN!!!!!!!!!!1 AWSOME PIC!!


----------



## smokey30725

Taken a minute ago while the beagles went out for a bit. A good 6 inches here.


----------



## Keebs

snarlinbear said:


> DDD:  Buddy we all know you don't control the weather you just honestly tell us what can occur.  I think I can speak for a great many followers that we are all thankful for having someone we can trust to give us a non biased assessment of what nature can dish out and therefore make our families safer.


Yeah, this needs an "AMEN"!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

snarlinbear said:


> DDD:  Buddy we all know you don't control the weather you just honestly tell us what can occur.  I think I can speak for a great many followers that we are all thankful for having someone we can trust to give us a non biased assessment of what nature can dish out and therefore make our families safer.



X2. It seems like Triple D is being tough on himself but there is no need to. He called it from the get-go that the line was gonna be super tough to call but I think he was pretty daggum close, a heckuva lot better than the talking heads waiting until the first drop of sleet fell before they started really talking about this system.


----------



## Lukikus2

GA DAWG said:


> The ol winter weather threads are nice. Been fun but I think this will end them. Good job DDD we got our ice and snow. Grounds covered.  Id say 2.5 maybe 3".



I'll reckon DDD will say when it's over.


----------



## jbird1

I'm thinking when the upper-level low rotates through (now in N AL I believe) it's going to surprise some and lay down a parting gift of a couple inches.  That piece of energy has been snow all day and must be carrying it's own cold air aloft.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Still 28 on my porch and still coming down strong!


----------



## DDD

toyota4x4h said:


> Still 28 on my porch and still coming down strong!



That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DDD

Well boys and girls, I am going to bed.  Gotta go to work tomorrow.  This busted bad in my mind... not at all how I thought it would go.

I will not apologize for what I thought would happen.  It puts my reputation in "calling" out there and this one will go in the loss bracket.  I know that N. GA got some good snow but I really thought it would have been farther south.  Yes... we may get some token snow on the back side, but not like I thought it would roll out.

Next big question... is Winter done?  The answer is no.  To be honest, two of the models had ice in here 9-10 days out... but we have a lot of time to have a look at that.


----------



## mike3ga8

finally after 5 1/2 hrs of light rain, the rain has changed back to sleet in Yorkville.


----------



## Etoncathunter

30 degrees here in Eton (Murray Co) we have what I'd estimate is 3" or so on the porch. It's still coming down ok so who knows what the total will be.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls, I am going to bed.  Gotta go to work tomorrow.  This busted bad in my mind... not at all how I thought it would go.
> 
> I will not apologize for what I thought would happen.  It puts my reputation in "calling" out there and this one will go in the loss bracket.  I know that N. GA got some good snow but I really thought it would have been farther south.  Yes... we may get some token snow on the back side, but not like I thought it would roll out.
> 
> Next big question... is Winter done?  The answer is no.  To be honest, two of the models had ice in here 9-10 days out... but we have a lot of time to have a look at that.



Brother, you are still light years ahead of the goobers on TV and every single sorry weather app that I have viewed. Don't be hard on yourself. Old man winter did his best to outsmart you and the best he could do was change the trajectory a little bit. You called this late last week while every other met showed partly cloudy and 40 degrees for today. You're still the man.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Thank you for your effort, DDD. We got about what we normally get out my way a heavy dusting, which wasn't to far off what a lot of folks including you had said was a possibility. Thank you again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

You sure didn't miss it for us it is snowing like crazy and adding up fast.


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls, I am going to bed.  Gotta go to work tomorrow.  This busted bad in my mind... not at all how I thought it would go.
> 
> I will not apologize for what I thought would happen.  It puts my reputation in "calling" out there and this one will go in the loss bracket.  I know that N. GA got some good snow but I really thought it would have been farther south.  Yes... we may get some token snow on the back side, but not like I thought it would roll out.
> 
> Next big question... is Winter done?  The answer is no.  To be honest, two of the models had ice in here 9-10 days out... but we have a lot of time to have a look at that.



In my opinion...it was not a bust at all.... I think that given all factors that you nailed the storm way before anyone else and your call map was as close as you can get in predicting weather.  You are still the trusted guru and keep your head high.  Thanks for keeping us safe.  It was my fault anyway for putting the dang plow on the ATV.  I knew I should not have done it......and would have had to laying in a foot of wet snow!


----------



## mark-7mag

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls, I am going to bed.  Gotta go to work tomorrow.  This busted bad in my mind... not at all how I thought it would go.
> 
> I will not apologize for what I thought would happen.  It puts my reputation in "calling" out there and this one will go in the loss bracket.  I know that N. GA got some good snow but I really thought it would have been farther south.  Yes... we may get some token snow on the back side, but not like I thought it would roll out.
> 
> Next big question... is Winter done?  The answer is no.  To be honest, two of the models had ice in here 9-10 days out... but we have a lot of time to have a look at that.



Thank you for all of your hard work sir!


----------



## Bitteroot

Triple D.... It's still snowin in gods half acre.....


----------



## doenightmare

Still the man 3D - thanks for your hard work. This storm was a riddle wrapped in a conundrum. Maybe we will get one more shot at the ride.


----------



## elvis*tcb

DDD I've been with a snow plow above Dalton wide open since about 3 today and there is about 3 inches everywhere up there including I 75. We have plowed like crazy up there and never could catch up. If the temps were a few degrees colder up there it would have been probably 6-10. I just got home to Adairsville and there is 5-6 inches here And still snowing!  Good job sir!


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD greatly appreciate all you do here.  Was not really a miss today. Seems all of the models missed The southern edge by 50-75 miles.  

Currently 6 inches and still coming down strong in Ringgold.


----------



## Water Swat

Lota of rain.


----------



## shakey gizzard

A few deg's colder, it would have been epic!


----------



## ryork

Has changed back over to light snow here again. Not much left to rotate through though based on current radar.


----------



## mike3ga8

got snow falling again in yorkville


----------



## toyota4x4h

Still comin down here in chatsworth. Not heavy but steady. Has been since about 5.


----------



## gunnurse

It is amazing how a monumental snow as described by several sources shrank from a funnel shape that covered half of Georgia to a belt less than a hundred miles wide. Thanks DDD for giving me a new excitement for the weather. Here's to you from the east side of Ringgold!


----------



## cliffdweller

Daggum pertiest snow I have seen in a long long time... a good 6 inches in my area of chatsworth and goin strong still.  it actually snowed about as hard as I ever have seen it for a while.


----------



## chocolate dog

5+ inches IMBY here in Fairmount and still dumping it. Been snowing since 3pm. Best snow I've seen since 93.


----------



## shakey gizzard

At this point, if it doesnt turn back to rain. I wont be able to get outta the driveway !33.6 deg's!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Snowing again in north Paulding.  May get a little more before morning.


----------



## Matthew6

awesome fat fluffy thick snow in canton ga


----------



## smokey30725

Sorry for the pitiful pic. We are up another inch or so from the last pic. Still coming down good. Right at 8 inches.


----------



## kevincox

Rain in middle Ga . What a disappointment!


----------



## Minner

Yep, been a nice one for Ringgold. 7+ inches and still falling


----------



## panfried0419

NEGA got robbed!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Snowing again! Footprints fill'n!


----------



## snarlinbear

Rain just changed to moderate Graupel in old town Roswell at 32.3 degrees.  Hey Smokey thanks to you and the beagles, yall pulled it off!


----------



## dsceviour

Gwinnett county went to crap, all rain  not even an inch of snow... Oh well I'm of to Florida in a few months for a couple years so no snow for me


----------



## chewy32

Pickens co still going strong


----------



## toyota4x4h

Alright last post of the night. 25 degrees here on my porch and 6". Still snowing!


----------



## Casey81

29 deg and sleeting in Lawrenceville. As bummed I was that we didn't get an epic snow. I am beyond thankful we didn't. Nothing like a 1130 call to take my dad to the ER.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Don't know how much we got here, but it's a bunch. Been out in the snowplow all night, fixin' to go back out.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Little bit of the white stuff here in north Ga...


----------



## PappyHoel

Ended up with maybe 3" in Dawsonville, sorta disappointing.


----------



## Brewskis

PappyHoel said:


> Ended up with maybe 3" in Dawsonville, sorta disappointing.



Same here in Canton. Should be gone quick if we hit the forecast high of 40.


----------



## keithsto

Big fat bust in Walton/Gwinnett.  A mountain of meh.


----------



## kescj

Biggest bust here in Douglas county. Very disappointed. Oh well...guess there's next time.


----------



## grizzlyblake

When I went to bed last night it was just rain/sleet on top of the snow. Ended up with 3" total on the ground this morning, but it's the crunchy stuff on top of the big wet stuff. 

31.3F right now. If the clouds go away and the sun comes out everything will melt off the roads quickly.


----------



## Barfolomew

Marietta, virtually nothing other than a layer of ice and sleet this morning.  Pavement has a nice layer of black ice on it.  I anticipate it will all be gone by tomorrow morning.


----------



## badger

Brewskis said:


> Same here in Canton. Should be gone quick if we hit the forecast high of 40.



I'm not unhappy. I have a business to run, and it looks like I can get my kids to the airport today on time. No power outages, and it was pretty while it lasted. Made it to my shop in Roswell with no problems.


----------



## Steven Farr

Looks like about 6 or 7 inches out there here in Habersham


----------



## grizzlyblake

badger said:


> I'm not unhappy. I have a business to run, and it looks like I can get my kids to the airport today on time. No power outages, and it was pretty while it lasted. Made it to my shop in Roswell with no problems.



What roads did you take from Canton to Roswell and how were they?


----------



## Patriot44

Barfolomew said:


> Marietta, virtually nothing other than a layer of ice and sleet this morning.  Pavement has a nice layer of black ice on it.  I anticipate it will all be gone by tomorrow morning.



Unreal.  Seven miles west of you got it good.  Got almost 3 inches, lost an inch or more with the rain, and then dusted and froze back on that.


----------



## Nicodemus

DDD said:


> Well boys and girls, I am going to bed.  Gotta go to work tomorrow.  This busted bad in my mind... not at all how I thought it would go.
> 
> I will not apologize for what I thought would happen.  It puts my reputation in "calling" out there and this one will go in the loss bracket.  I know that N. GA got some good snow but I really thought it would have been farther south.  Yes... we may get some token snow on the back side, but not like I thought it would roll out.
> 
> Next big question... is Winter done?  The answer is no.  To be honest, two of the models had ice in here 9-10 days out... but we have a lot of time to have a look at that.





Lot of thunder and lightnin` last night, but thankfully no bad wind or tornadoes. We got exactly one inch of rain here and the temp this mornin` is 40 degrees. 


You done just fine, Mark, better`n any weather folks in this part of the country.  We appreciate your work.


----------



## GA native

3" or so in N Cobb.
Roads are slushy.


----------



## huntinglady74

Triple D you did a great job... You can't always predict what Mother Nature will do.. She will change her mind in a heart beat...At least you gave folks time to prepare. That's more than most News folks give. Thanks for all you do for us here at GON forums....


----------



## Etoncathunter

Woke up @ 8am to 28 degrees and what appears to be about 6" on the porch. I can't wait till my son wakes up and sees it.


----------



## Brewskis

badger said:


> I'm not unhappy. I have a business to run, and it looks like I can get my kids to the airport today on time. No power outages, and it was pretty while it lasted. Made it to my shop in Roswell with no problems.





grizzlyblake said:


> What roads did you take from Canton to Roswell and how were they?



Thanks for the report. I'd also like to know the route you took since I'm in NW Canton and my office is in Alpharetta. I've heard major roads are fine. It's the neighborhood and side streets that are covered and looking sketchy. Telecommuting for now.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I'm going to give it a go in a little while. I'll be going from Ball Ground to Holly Springs. 372 to Hwy 5 to 575 S.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Almost total bust in Buford. Flakes were coming down huge and heavy for a little bit and then it backed off into sleet and ran mixed. 

DDD, you did an awesome job with this one. Many of my friends in NC were prepared for this storm thanks to the warnings that I was repeating from yourself and WxSouth. They, like us, got either dumped on or completely missed.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I wonder if this is the last snow we'll see this winter. I kind of think it is but what do I know.


----------



## Brewskis

Couple pics from yesterday evening and this morning here in NW Canton.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I think in Woodstock we got 3 inches. Better than nothing. My dogs are having a blast


----------



## smokey30725

Been out playing with the beagles and kids. Got a hair over 7.5 inches total. It is incredible up here. Going to fire up the Z71 and take the kids for a ride in a bit.


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D, thanks again. I know we've all said it before, but your predictions allowed me to point and laugh at all the naysayers here in NW Georgia. My wife's boss was going to make her come in today and didn't cancel until 7 this morning after waking to find nearly 9 inches of snow up on the mountain where he lives. I was fully prepared to drive her in locked in 4wd but now we get to enjoy the day together as a family. Local mets all trying to play it off like it was a total shock that we got that much. I kept telling my wife "DDD was calling for this over 5 days ago when the local goobs had us at 45 degrees and cloudy!" You are truly a household name in our home, the beagles adore you, and we can't wait to see what you have in store for us next. Thanks buddy, hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Snowdawg

To all you complainers that got "only" this or "only" that....Here in Middle GA, we ONLY got a 40 degree rain.  Be thankful for any taste of winter!


----------



## keithsto

DDD,

Could you give us an idea of what actually happened that turned it to a bust for most?  What caused the temps to come up instead of down after dark?  Too much warm air being pulled in from south?


----------



## Backlasher82

I'm sorry you folks that were hoping for snow didn't get your wish but it's awfully pretty in South Rabun county this morning. Wound up with just under 8" of snow but probably 3" of that is left over from Monday. The sun is melting the snow off the trees already so I don't imagine we'll be snowed in long. All in all, just about a perfect Georgia snow!

BTW, those are 6X6 posts on my deck so you can get a better idea of how much snow is on that top rail.


----------



## blood on the ground

Preciate ya Triple D's!! You are the man!!


----------



## jcountry

The weather channel mentioned an ice storm for atlanta sunday....

Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> Preciate ya Triple D's!! You are the man!!



X1000


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Awesome photos guys!! Very pretty! I hope to get some next winter season!


----------



## snarlinbear

jcountry said:


> The weather channel mentioned an ice storm for atlanta sunday....
> 
> Whaaaaaaaaat?



Somebody needs to put out an APB on DDD to get the scoop on that one.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Partly snowy IMBY!


----------



## DDD

Brewskis said:


> Couple pics from yesterday evening and this morning here in NW Canton.



Great pics!  Really like the first one with the GON sticking out from under the snow!  I might take it and make it my pic if you don't care!?!?

Glad you guys got some!


----------



## DDD

snarlinbear said:


> Somebody needs to put out an APB on DDD to get the scoop on that one.



LOL... being honest when I told my wife the models had adjusted for possible ice Sunday night... she rolled her eyes and said... well... I can't say exactly what she said here, but it was something to the affect of "Can it just warm up already?"  

I am looking at models as we speak... I never take a break, but being honest... I have not looked at it hard...


----------



## Backlasher82

A couple of "let's play find the road" pics. The first one is fairly easy, second is a little tougher.


----------



## DDD

A quick look at models this morning and I think the weather channel is on crack.  It will just be a cold rain Sunday.  Also, the pattern looks wet and slightly warmer through next week.

Y'all keep posting pics of the snow!


----------



## Unicoidawg

We ended up with 6 inches or so IMBY just east of Cleveland. I had to come in to work in Hall Co. only 15 miles away and there is maybe 2 inches here. Crazy what a difference a few miles made.


----------



## DouglasB.

Ice storm on Sunday????? NO!! That will NOT work. I'm camping out at Atlanta Motor Speedway all weekend. Somebody kill that with fire, right now!!!


----------



## stuart smith

38*degrees and a total hose.Once again so stinkin close.My family was pretty tore up.And me...Awesome photos yall!!


----------



## jbird1

Well, picked up another inch or so overnight for total of maybe 3" with a half inch of sleet in between.  I would call that a solid hit for this area.


----------



## badger

Brewskis said:


> Thanks for the report. I'd also like to know the route you took since I'm in NW Canton and my office is in Alpharetta. I've heard major roads are fine. It's the neighborhood and side streets that are covered and looking sketchy. Telecommuting for now.



Sorry, just got back online to check this. East Cherokee to 140 to Crabapple to 92. All good.


----------



## smokey30725

Here's a few pics from Flintstone. Wouldn't upload from my files so had to snap a photo of the photo with my iPhone and upload. Sorry.


----------



## smokey30725

Another one out in the woods.


----------



## chocolate dog

IMBY in Fairmount.  Well actually this is OMTH. On My Truck Hood.    No bust here! It hasn't even begun to think about melting.


----------



## jams6169

Jason did all y'all's snow melt . All we had was a cold rain


----------



## mammajamma

I'm totally happy.  Don't get me wrong, I love my teaching job, but to get time off unplanned to hang with the kids is priceless.  Usually time off is for running errands, going out of town, home projects, etc.  I love the chance to watch a movie, play a game, (sleep), and just chill in front of the fire, snow or no snow.  I call the snow storm of 2015 a complete success!!  DDD just lets me know if days off might be possible; in my books, he was spot on!


----------



## Brewskis

badger said:


> Sorry, just got back online to check this. East Cherokee to 140 to Crabapple to 92. All good.



No problem. Left the house right around that time, and just made it to the office. Hwy 140 from 575 through Hickory Flat to Milton was in pretty good shape, but extremely wet. Snow's not melting nearly as fast as I thought it would. Could definitely see there being a lot of black ice tomorrow morning since we'll be in the low 20s tonight. Looks like Alpharetta was in the 'box of tears'. Hardly any snow. Roads were good and dry.


----------



## Brewskis

DDD said:


> Great pics!  Really like the first one with the GON sticking out from under the snow!  I might take it and make it my pic if you don't care!?!?
> 
> Glad you guys got some!



Cool idea, DDD. That's the least I could do to say thanks for the time you invested in keeping us updated.


----------



## kennesawnative

Im no weather junkie, and I dont watch the radars, but last night was heart breaking. The snow in Kennesaw was silver dollar flakes and pouring heavy, then it rained all night.

WeatherD  on here was on last night apologizing for what I dont know. He was on the money and called before the pros that get paid for it on TV.The snow/rain battle line was dang near on the head, good snows north, rain south. Never apologize for what you do for free WeatherD, thanks for your effort.


----------



## Priest

The old man holding it down in the snow...he was standing there watching the other two play


----------



## Resica

Congrats to the Georgia snow lovers, love it!!! So where was the highest snowfall total in Georgia, anyone know?


----------



## smokey30725

Resica said:


> Congrats to the Georgia snow lovers, love it!!! So where was the highest snowfall total in Georgia, anyone know?



I think we were pretty close up here in Walker County. Right at 8 inches.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Got 5-6" last night on top of 2-3" that was still laying from earlier.  Temp has just now reached 32, was projected to reach 42.  Not gonna happen.  Haven't seen the sun in 4 days.  This is gonna be here a while.

Its 400 yards from here to the house...






And this is how we travel back and forth from house to truck.


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> I think we were pretty close up here in Walker County. Right at 8 inches.



Very nice, thanks. We haven't received that much in one storm this year up here. Still waiting on my 20 incher.


----------



## Resica

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Got 5-6" last night on top of 2-3" that was still laying from earlier.  Temp has just now reached 32, was projected to reach 42.  Not gonna happen.  Haven't seen the sun in 4 days.  This is gonna be here a while.
> 
> Its 400 yards from here to the house...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how we travel back and forth from house to truck.


Awesome snow. The trucks can't make it to the house?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

This stuff ain't melting at all.


----------



## elfiii

panfried0419 said:


> NEGA got robbed!



3 snow flakes and an inch of rain in Chamblee but it's all good. DDD fought Ole Man Winter to a standstill on this one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Freezing rain this Sunday anyone?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Jeff Phillips said:


> Freezing rain this Sunday anyone?


Hush yer mouth Jeff I've had enough of this winter weather.


----------



## GA DAWG

DDD talk to us about this ice they talking about. It aint true is it?


----------



## Resica

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Hush yer mouth Jeff I've had enough of this winter weather.



How much winter have you had? Being in Young Harris don't you normally have a "winter"?


----------



## krisjack

We had a nice bit rain down here. I dont know what u northern Ga folks are talking about snow lol.


----------



## smokey30725

I know we have had a blast in it today. Mostly melted now but a good 3 inches or so still on the ground. Being with my family today has been a wonderful time. Guess it's time to get ready for tornado season now, unless a March surprise pops up. Either way, got a contractor lined up to put in a storm shelter in the garage. Casa Del Smokey will then be outfitted with a whole house generator and a storm shelter for the tornado season. Little bit of peace of mind for the family and the beagles.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Resica said:


> How much winter have you had? Being in Young Harris don't you normally have a "winter"?


Winter is in the eye of the beholder. Last week we had an inch or two a couple of days and the roads were slicker that a peeled onion. First of this week we had 4'' last nite we had over 6'' it may be a peice of cake for people up north but not this ole hillbilly.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

We've not gotten above 32 all day.  I honestly don't think a single flake has melted and every limb on every tree is still covered in snow.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Winter is in the eye of the beholder. Last week we had an inch or two a couple of days and the roads were slicker that a peeled onion. First of this week we had 4'' last nite we had over 6'' it may be a peice of cake for people up north but not this ole hillbilly.



Union county students have been in school for 1 day and 1 hour since Feb 13th!  Think about that.  Zero snow days all winter, then BAM.  A whole winter's worth in 2 weeks.


----------



## jf950y

GA DAWG said:


> DDD talk to us about this ice they talking about. It aint true is it?



Check post 623.


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D, what does your crystal ball say about the next few weeks? Old Man Winter through with us?


----------



## panfried0419

Dang it!


----------



## DDD

Doesn't look right to me. Don't get too lost on that model.


----------



## Da Possum

Folks; that's enough of the drivel......we have 14 people in here; 8 members and 6 guest; please keep it on topic.

Thanks


----------



## GA DAWG

Nice out there today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

hdm03 said:


> Folks; that's enough of the drivel......we have 14 people in here; 8 members and 6 guest; please keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks





Thanks for all you do hdm03 !!


----------



## RinggoldGa

hdm03 said:


> Folks; that's enough of the drivel......we have 14 people in here; 8 members and 6 guest; please keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks



A comment on DDD's avatar is very pertinent to the topic.  Avatar changes by him have been scientifically proven to have dramatic effects on the weather, particularly in North Georgia.  (see _"*Cat, Free*") _
I can't believe you nuked a comment about his avatar change.  

We've gone from 7.5 inches in ringgold to only some snow left in shady areas.  Typical southern snow.


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD, long time met. Paul barys has something on his page for something middle to end next week. He said it was way to far out to forecast anything but he did use words like " watch" closely " "accumulation " and it looked "interesting " do you see anything out there in fantasy land?


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD, long time met. Paul barys has something on his page for something middle to end next week. He said it was way to far out to forecast anything but he did use words like " watch" closely " "accumulation " and it looked "interesting " do you see anything out there in fantasy land?



Does he have his own site or is it part of the WRCBtv site?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Smokey its on their site!


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Smokey its on their site!



Well I'll be, how crazy will that be if it comes to pass???? As always though, it ain't real until Triple D says it's possible.


----------



## Mountainbuck

True dat


----------



## chewy32

Snow lays for 3 days there's more on the way ????


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D, hope you've rested and recovered from your marathon of weather updating. I'm guessing you've glanced ahead at next week referring to what Paul Barys was hinting at?


----------



## jf950y

hdm03 said:


> Folks; that's enough of the drivel......we have 14 people in here; 8 members and 6 guest; please keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks



I do not see one post but yours and now mine that's not on topic.  I hope your kidding   If the mods are seeing a problem they need to PM you. IMO when there is not threats of bad weather then the thread can go light as long as they are close to being on topic. As long as DDD is ok with it. It's his thread.  ........Thanks for all you do DDD me and my family really appreciate it. I don't watch the news anymore


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> Triple D, hope you've rested and recovered from your marathon of weather updating. I'm guessing you've glanced ahead at next week referring to what Paul Barys was hinting at?



Smokey:  I think the man is like those worn out beagles; neither is gonna give so much as blink unless there is a snowballs chance......this place has become about as much fun as watchin a watermelon rot on a hot July day.


----------



## DDD

Possible threat Wednesday into Thursday of next week. Will have to watch and see. 

I am like on weather hang over... 

Texted one of my weather buddies today some model pics of next week and he is super nice and never cross and he said... "Don't even start... I'm still hurt from the last storm."  LOL


----------



## doenightmare

Hey - lets us take another ride on the 3D train.........


----------



## Lukikus2

hdm03 said:


> Folks; that's enough of the drivel......we have 14 people in here; 8 members and 6 guest; please keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks



How'd you come up with 14?






This here DDD feller 

Notice the lack of media coverage this time?


----------



## smokey30725

chewy32 said:


> Snow lays for 3 days there's more on the way ????



Tomorrow is day 3 and there's still plenty of snow on the ground up here.


----------



## DDD

What was the highest number of people you guys saw the other night?  I saw 344 at one point. 

I now have 472 followers on Twitter. CRAZY!!!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare

DDD said:


> What was the highest number of people you guys saw the other night?  I saw 344 at one point.
> 
> I now have 472 followers on Twitter. CRAZY!!!!!!!!



344 gotta be a record for any thread. If I knew about this tweeter thingy you'd have 473. You is blowing up 3D.


----------



## fish hawk

12 people lookin!!!!


----------



## snarlinbear

doenightmare said:


> Hey - lets us take another ride on the 3D train.........



All that want a vacation, DDD's trains leaving the station.....all aboard!


----------



## adavis

That Wednesday/Thursday scuttle is still on the GFS


----------



## GA DAWG

Supposed to be 60 wed. It aint gonna snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

GA DAWG said:


> Supposed to be 60 wed. It aint gonna snow.



yeee of little faith.


----------



## Swampslayr

DDD said:


> What was the highest number of people you guys saw the other night?  I saw 344 at one point.
> 
> I now have 472 followers on Twitter. CRAZY!!!!!!!!



It was the most I've ever seen in a thread ! That was one great storm'


----------



## dsceviour

GFS looks interesting for Thursday, I know its still 5 days out but just something fun to talk about


----------



## Resica

Probably get a Winter Weather Advisory up here tomorrow sometime. Supposed to get a couple inches before sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## DDD

Alright, so the Wednesday - Friday time frame is getting interesting to me. Going to have to keep an eye on that. Sadly right now GA will not be in the jackpot zone. Alabama (all the way to the coast) , TN and NC look to be the winners. But it's 6 days out and it's evolving with each model run. 

Spring is still a ways out. Hope you guys enjoy the weather today.


----------



## adavis

Wxsouth and spann have mentioned that as well! Maybe have another 350 on this tread later in the week!


----------



## DDD

From James Spann:

http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=89548


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD said:


> Alright, so the Wednesday - Friday time frame is getting interesting to me. Going to have to keep an eye on that. Sadly right now GA will not be in the jackpot zone. Alabama (all the way to the coast) , TN and NC look to be the winners. But it's 6 days out and it's evolving with each model run.
> 
> Spring is still a ways out. Hope you guys enjoy the weather today.



DDD the VIP is on the train, and it's pulling away from the station..... to a good ride.


----------



## adavis

From wxsouth on Facebook in case some of y'all don't do Facebook. 

March Winter Storms---Yep. Even though tomorrow starts Meteorological Spring, it starts off with a minor Icing Event in North Carolina and Virginia, perhaps a touch of ice in northern SC, northeast GA but won't last long. It could be significant in NC and VA I think by tomorrow afternoon, but the amount of moisture is questionable.
Then a really wild setup occurs next week with a lot of moisture getting thrown in front and behind a cold front. This front will slow down as it approaches the mountains on Wednesday Night, but behind it, more major snow, sleet and freezing rain looks like in the Deep South. I'm not sure how much , but it looks like a substantial amount of all 3 Winter precip types---and the temps are going to be simply amazing for March in the Deep South to MidAtlantic by Thursday and Friday. I will take a stab at the time line of the Heavy rain turning to ice, then snow in Kentucky, Tennessee, Mississippi , Alabama, Louisiana and Arkansas , then in Virginia and North Carolina at www.wxsouth.com soon. I dont trust the Foot of snow shown yet in part of TENN and MISS on GFS but the Euro is having issues lately on these setups, with waffling. The pattern is a very Wintery one.
Hope you didn't bank on an early Spring.


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## snarlinbear

I think somebody on the train just heaped the boiler fuel higher.


----------



## Matthew6

bring it. smokey better rest up the snow beagles this weekend.


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> bring it. smokey better rest up the snow beagles this weekend.



they are snoring as we speak. Funny weather story. Standing in the walmart checkout line today, we were buying our monthly supply of groceries so we had two buggies packed to the hilt. The cashier looked at us and said, "you all must have heard about that snow coming in tomorrow!" my wife just looked at her and said "no, we are just doing our monthly shopping." The lady leaned in real close, like she was telling us a secret, and said "my daughter read on Facebook that we are getting 6 to 8 inches of snow tomorrow." It was all we could do not to break out laughing. I thanked her for the warning and we went on our way.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> they are snoring as we speak. Funny weather story. Standing in the walmart checkout line today, we were buying our monthly supply of groceries so we had two buggies packed to the hilt. The cashier looked at us and said, "you all must have heard about that snow coming in tomorrow!" my wife just looked at her and said "no, we are just doing our monthly shopping." The lady leaned in real close, like she was telling us a secret, and said "my daughter read on Facebook that we are getting 6 to 8 inches of snow tomorrow." It was all we could do not to break out laughing. I thanked her for the warning and we went on our way.





MILK and BREAD!!!!  I had no idea!!!!


----------



## snarlinbear

Is the oracle from Mt. Dacula gonna speak?


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> MILK and BREAD!!!!  I had no idea!!!!



You obviously need to pay more attention to the Facebook rumor mill


----------



## gobbleinwoods

DDD said:


> MILK and BREAD!!!!  I had no idea!!!!


----------



## jf950y

snarlinbear said:


> Is the oracle from Mt. Dacula gonna speak?


    It's funny how once we get in a pattern everything starts lining up.


----------



## jbird1

So what are the models throwing down this morning?


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> From James Spann:
> 
> http://www.alabamawx.com/?p=89548



I can't take it anymore!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

elfiii said:


> I can't take it anymore!



This^^^
I'm about wintered out lol...I want consistent warm weather so I can fill the freezer with crappie


----------



## smokey30725

OK, fellow Triple D groupies, I posted a while back in another thread about helping out our esteemed weather prognosticator. I asked him if there is anything we could do to help with his weather predicting equipment. We talked via PM last night and he said that a subscription to wxbell.com. It will allow him access to the Euro models and some really good graphics and pictures that he can post for us. The yearly subscription is $190. If 19 of us gave $10 each, we would have it. I say we go for it.  I would say that a lot of us weather groupies would like to participate, so I think beyond the subscription cost, anything else could go to a gift card for DDD and the Mrs. to have a nice night out on us. I think it's the least we can do to thank a guy who does a lot for us during the winter and severe weather seasons. I will start the fundraising thread now so check it out.


----------



## GA DAWG

Still looking like a storm at the end of the week?


----------



## DDD

GA DAWG said:


> Still looking like a storm at the end of the week?




Yes sir but GA still getting hosed. NW GA stands the best chance to score some winter precip. I'm still looking at it... Just not impressive yet.


----------



## Resica

smokey30725 said:


> OK, fellow Triple D groupies, I posted a while back in another thread about helping out our esteemed weather prognosticator. I asked him if there is anything we could do to help with his weather predicting equipment. We talked via PM last night and he said that a subscription to wxbell.com. It will allow him access to the Euro models and some really good graphics and pictures that he can post for us. The yearly subscription is $190. If 19 of us gave $10 each, we would have it. I say we go for it.  I would say that a lot of us weather groupies would like to participate, so I think beyond the subscription cost, anything else could go to a gift card for DDD and the Mrs. to have a nice night out on us. I think it's the least we can do to thank a guy who does a lot for us during the winter and severe weather seasons. I will start the fundraising thread now so check it out.


Careful with Weather Bell. They're not real keen about people posting some of their images unless one of them has posted it publicly first.


----------



## DDD

Resica said:


> Careful with Weather Bell. They're not real keen about people posting some of their images unless one of them has posted it publicly first.



Yes, you are correct however I don't have access to the euro modeling currently. The great thing about wxbell is the graphics they do have for other public models. 

The biggest advantage it would give me is to relay information here.


----------



## Resica

DDD said:


> Yes, you are correct however I don't have access to the euro modeling currently. The great thing about wxbell is the graphics they do have for other public models.
> 
> The biggest advantage it would give me is to relay information here.


Good deal. Just wanted to give a heads up. I've seen people post things on Accuweather's forum and be told it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Mountainbuck

He's light is on!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

DDD what's up


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Hope this does not permit a wrist slapping from some of DDD'S security but I have a question. I've been reading Spann's blog post and the modeling seems to push the freezing rain threat all the way down to about carroll county. In his blog he says the threat of a serious icing event is possible north of Roanoke which is well south of me. NWS acts as if nothing is in the cards especially here in Haralson county. Not really wanting an ice storm especially a bad one to slip up on me. What's your opinion on this one DDD?


----------



## Mountainbuck

He gone


----------



## snarlinbear

Me thinks that them milk samichs, warm weather, grumpy passengers, and legalese may have made the VIP queasy, somebody check the caboose and see if he's hanging over the rail.....we sure don't want to lose him!


----------



## DDD

There is not a lot to say. Models have backed off the amount of precip and it's going to be in the 70's on Wednesday.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> There is not a lot to say. Models have backed off the amount of precip and it's going to be in the 70's on Wednesday.



Think this was going to be Old Man Winter's last hurrah?


----------



## snarlinbear

DDD said:


> There is not a lot to say. Models have backed off the amount of precip and it's going to be in the 70's on Wednesday.



Thanks for all you do!  At least we all know you didn't fall off the train.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

70's Wednesday! About time to put this thread in the closet and bring out the severe weather thread.


----------



## smokey30725

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> 70's Wednesday! About time to put this thread in the closet and bring out the severe weather thread.



Sounds like it's about that time. Man, I hate tornado season.


----------



## DDD

Then James Spann post this from the 12z GFS just out.


----------



## GA DAWG

They reaching for straws. Its over.


----------



## DDD

Just when I think this is a "non-event" the 12z models pull me back in. 

I need help. This addiction is maddening sometimes!  I think there is a weather junkies anonymous that meets in the Bahamas. LOL!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Old Man Winter isn't going down without a fight. Looks like far NW Georgia up in my neck of the woods may get a little something.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Just when I think this is a "non-event" the 12z models pull me back in.
> 
> I need help. This addiction is maddening sometimes!  I think there is a weather junkies anonymous that meets in the Bahamas. LOL!!!



I'm leaving NW Ga wednesday to go to Augusta for a funeral.  If it's in the 70's down there I may not come back.


----------



## 3ringer

What happened  to today's forecast. TV mets said we wouldn't see the  sun again until next weekend. It was supposed to be cool and raining today. It is sunny and 70 in covington.


----------



## GA DAWG

3ringer said:


> What happened  to today's forecast. TV mets said we wouldn't see the  sun again until next weekend. It was supposed to be cool and raining today. It is sunny and 70 in covington.


They dont have a clue what its gonna do. Till after it does it.


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> They dont have a clue what its gonna do. Till after it does it.



their hindsight is perfect, though.


----------



## Casey81

DDD;9344127

I need help. This addiction is maddening sometimes!  I think there is a weather junkies anonymous that meets in the Bahamas. LOL!!![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> There is. The ship sails June 1st from Miami.


----------



## smokey30725

Give it to us straight, Triple D, is winter gone after this little event that may pop up later this week or do we need to hunker down for one more after that? I know what Paul Barys says, but I rely more on what DDD says!


----------



## Nicodemus

I wouldn`t be plantin` my summer garden yet.


----------



## jf950y

smokey30725 said:


> OK, fellow Triple D groupies, I posted a while back in another thread about helping out our esteemed weather prognosticator. I asked him if there is anything we could do to help with his weather predicting equipment. We talked via PM last night and he said that a subscription to wxbell.com. It will allow him access to the Euro models and some really good graphics and pictures that he can post for us. The yearly subscription is $190. If 19 of us gave $10 each, we would have it. I say we go for it.  I would say that a lot of us weather groupies would like to participate, so I think beyond the subscription cost, anything else could go to a gift card for DDD and the Mrs. to have a nice night out on us. I think it's the least we can do to thank a guy who does a lot for us during the winter and severe weather seasons. I will start the fundraising thread now so check it out.


Come on folks! I figured we would already have it....


----------



## crackerdave

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t be plantin` my summer garden yet.



Specially on April Fools Day!
Seems like there's always that last cold snap around Easter.


----------



## mark-7mag

I wouldn;t plant till the end of April this year. Just a hunch


----------



## bml

DDD, you you want to take a stab at Metro Atl temps?

This post from WxSouth about an hour ago has me a bit curious....

*The cold air is coming back STRONG! After the storm has pushed out, a strong high pressure will actually grow to 1041 mb and park right over the eastern Part of Kentucky /Southern Apps region Friday morning. With calm winds, clear skies and a snow/ice pack on the ground, the Models are showing NEAR ZERO at the surface, Friday March 6th. The epicenter of the cold is squarely over Kentucky Tenn, and West Virginia, with major ice and snow on the ground.
Back in 1960, with snow on the ground in early March, there were records set as well in the Mid South region. Here is a partial list of cities for the date, and the record low to beat (some areas may hit 5 below zero this Friday)
I think Memphis Easily beats their record.
(white dotted zone is near ZERO)

Paducah -2
Lexington -2
Memphis 20
Nashville 12
Knoxville 12*


----------



## DDD

The lee side of the mountains will mess with temps in a setup like this. If we had snow cover.... Maybe we stay below freezing but given the setup I would say ATL doesn't get below 27.


----------



## smokey30725

Any updates for tomorrow night into Thursday?


----------



## Milkman

crackerdave said:


> Specially on April Fools Day!
> Seems like there's always that last cold snap around Easter.


 The date of Easter can vary as much as a month


----------



## Da Possum

smokey30725 said:


> Any updates for tomorrow night into Thursday?



It's supposed to be dark until Thursday morning.


----------



## smokey30725

hdm03 said:


> It's supposed to be dark until Thursday morning.



Outstanding.


----------



## Milkman

hdm03 said:


> It's supposed to be dark until Thursday morning.



And there will be weather  throughout the period


----------



## Da Possum

Milkman said:


> And there will be weather  throughout the period



That is correct sir; I should have mentioned that and I apologize to all.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Feels damp out!


----------



## nickel back

cold rain...


----------



## jf950y

I am tired of cold rain. I give..  Ready for a chg in season. Bring on the sun and fun! Thanks DDD


----------



## Paint Brush

Milkman said:


> The date of Easter can vary as much as a month



When Easter comes early so will spring. After this cold spell watch her turn around boys. Limber up those crappie rods and chalk your turkey callers.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Paint Brush said:


> When Easter comes early so will spring. After this cold spell watch her turn around boys. Limber up those crappie rods and chalk your turkey callers.



And don't forget to prep your garden!


----------



## gunnurse

Hey DDD-

I just wanted to pass on the appreciation from the Emergency Center at CHI Memorial Hospital in Hixson (Chattanooga), TN. As soon as the bells went off on last week's snow threat, I went to the house administrator and charge nurse in the ER. They made contingency plans to offer beds to the staff in the hospital so they could be in place the next morning. Those who did not have a bed available went to a hotel across the street.

Because of your diligence and hard work, the patients at this hospital were safer and treated quicker due to having a full staff.

The charge nurse today wanted me to be sure and pass on her gratitude.


----------



## RinggoldGa

gunnurse said:


> Hey DDD-
> 
> I just wanted to pass on the appreciation from the Emergency Center at CHI Memorial Hospital in Hixson (Chattanooga), TN. As soon as the bells went off on last week's snow threat, I went to the house administrator and charge nurse in the ER. They made contingency plans to offer beds to the staff in the hospital so they could be in place the next morning. Those who did not have a bed available went to a hotel across the street.
> 
> Because of your diligence and hard work, the patients at this hospital were safer and treated quicker due to having a full staff.
> 
> The charge nurse today wanted me to be sure and pass on her gratitude.



I was a phlebotomist there back in the summer of '97.  Hazel Profit was a unit clerk, my neighbor, and she got me the job.  I'm now doc at Erlanger South in Ringgold.  Been following DDD for years.  

Erlanger and Hutcheson did the same thing offering staff rooms to sleep in and food vouchers for the cafeteria. 

Lots of people forget that even in the inclement weather the hospital must continue to function.  Healthcare workers often have to go above and beyond in these scenarios.


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks to all those that have jobs that require you get through the tough weather to make us safe.


----------



## smokey30725

Some of my folks here at the office are getting nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG

So I guess the frozen precipitation is off. Right?


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're under a winter weather advisory for snow and ice here tomorrow. It's about 70 and sunny and beautiful here now, supposed to be in the low/mid 20s and snowing this time tomorrow.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> Some of my folks here at the office are getting nervous about tomorrow.



The only chance for tomorrow is the far northwest side of the state and its going to be light in my opinion if it's anything.


----------



## Resica

Winter Storm Warning here,6-10 inches of snow forecast. Raining and 38 . Had about 1/2" of sleet then freezing rain last night.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Winter Storm Warning here,6-10 inches of snow forecast. Raining and 38 . Had about 1/2" of sleet then freezing rain last night.



awesome. hope you get 20 inches.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> awesome. hope you get 20 inches.



Me too. It won't happen.


----------



## Resica

Got a few pics while turkey scouting north of here.


----------



## lbzdually

I was in Wisconsin yesterday morning and actually had to put the truck in 4wd while on I-94.  Went to sleep at around Midnight and woke up to 6 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## BrotherBadger

lbzdually said:


> I was in Wisconsin yesterday morning and actually had to put the truck in 4wd while on I-94.  Went to sleep at around Midnight and woke up to 6 inches of fresh snow.



Hey! What were you doing in my neck of the woods?  My wife had to do the same going up 90 yesterday morning. Not too bad, but slushy enough where turning can cause the back end to pop out.

Hopefully that was the least accumulation of the year. After tomorrow it's supposed to be back in the high 30s and 40s for the next week. Overnight lows tonight around zero, but a massive heat up after that.


----------



## lbzdually

BrotherBadger said:


> Hey! What were you doing in my neck of the woods?  My wife had to do the same going up 90 yesterday morning. Not too bad, but slushy enough where turning can cause the back end to pop out.
> 
> Hopefully that was the least accumulation of the year. After tomorrow it's supposed to be back in the high 30s and 40s for the next week. Overnight lows tonight around zero, but a massive heat up after that.



I went to Pleasant Prarie to take some carpet.  I forgot we had a member from Wisconsin on here.  I slept at the rest area there right off 94 at the state line.  NOAA had said 1-3 inches of snow and sleet throughout the entire day Tuesday, but it snowed 4-6 at least in just a few hours.  Big rigs were stuck on the side of 94 going North and if I wouldn't have had 4 wd pulling my 7000lb gooseneck trailer, I might have been stuck myself.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice pics Resica! Now keep that stuff up there. That's about what it looked like here last Thursday, it's finally all about melted off except for the push piles. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Milkman

Resica said:


> Got a few pics while turkey scouting north of here.



Hope you like frozen turkey


----------



## crackerdave

Ice tonight for north Ga.???


----------



## GA DAWG

crackerdave said:


> Ice tonight for north Ga.???


A bunch of counties under winter weather advisory. Several schools closing?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

UC schools just released early, and I know those west of us did too.


----------



## smokey30725

GA DAWG said:


> A bunch of counties under winter weather advisory. Several schools closing?



All the schools in Walker, Dade, Catoosa, and Whifield counties closed. All Chattanooga schools closed. Nothing but cold rain so far and the radar looks like it's mostly gone now. Did see some pics from my wife's cousins in Cullman, AL and their yard was covered in about an inch of sleet. South Pittsburg mountain is covered in ice pellets right now.


----------



## Da Possum

nothing here; over


----------



## smokey30725

Roger, Roger.


----------



## Nitram4891

Weird looking radar right now...anyone getting anything?


----------



## DDD

Probably what most have wanted to hear me say:  "this is probably winter's last hoo-rah."  

I will keep the thread up but I don't expect any more winter wx threats until December of this year. 

Time to put the pre-emergent out.


----------



## Da Possum

which day in December?  i am trying to plan a trip.

thanks in advance


----------



## T.P.

Do you have any pre-emergent tips?


----------



## elfiii

Resica said:


> Got a few pics while turkey scouting north of here.



See any Turks?


----------



## ryork

Some sleet mixed with rain here, and temp is right at 32 degrees. Looks like the precip is about over though.


----------



## Resica

Milkman said:


> Hope you like frozen turkey







elfiii said:


> See any Turks?



I did not. Picked up 9  1/2" of snow today. Biggest of the season.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Should be some slick spots in da morning! Need wind!


----------



## bml

DDD said:


> Probably what most have wanted to hear me say:  "this is probably winter's last hoo-rah."
> 
> I will keep the thread up but I don't expect any more winter wx threats until December of this year.
> 
> Time to put the pre-emergent out.



So, what does the 10 month GFS show? Do you think the Ero will come into agreement with it and can you go ahead and put up a map??????


----------



## smokey30725

Thanks for all you do DDD. Should have a nice little surprise coming your way soon!


----------



## BrotherBadger

lbzdually said:


> I went to Pleasant Prarie to take some carpet.  I forgot we had a member from Wisconsin on here.  I slept at the rest area there right off 94 at the state line.  NOAA had said 1-3 inches of snow and sleet throughout the entire day Tuesday, but it snowed 4-6 at least in just a few hours.  Big rigs were stuck on the side of 94 going North and if I wouldn't have had 4 wd pulling my 7000lb gooseneck trailer, I might have been stuck myself.



Pleasant Prairie? Let me apologize, the rest of my state isn't as bad as the Kenosha area.

And yea, the weathermen screwed the pooch on that forecast. That corner of the state got the brunt. I live about an hour west of Kenosha, and we probably got 4-5 inches of heavy, wet snow. Glad to hear you made it through safely.


----------



## nickel back

until next time......


----------



## blood on the ground

I bet its going ta start getting warm over the next several weeks


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> I bet its going ta start getting warm over the next several weeks



sure are staking your cred on that prediction.


----------



## Hornet22

Snowin at da Cafe'356


----------



## Hilsman

Snow in Conyers


----------



## PappyHoel

Snow in sandy springs and it was snowing in Dawsonville when I left at 530 am


----------



## LEGHORN

Snowing good in east Cobb!


----------



## grunt0331

Woke up to snow in Loganville. It wasn't much, but enough for a nice surprise.


----------



## TJay

Yep snowing here in the Canton/Holly Springs metroplex.  Yippee.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Light snow here in Woodstock.supposed to be 45 by 11 am though


----------



## Hornet22

Flurries in Campton


----------



## StriperrHunterr

A good dusting in the Buford/Sugar Hill area this morning. Only stuck to cars and other elevated surfaces.


----------



## ryork

Good little snow shower here in Bremen, turning the porch white.....


----------



## 3ringer

Looked like dandruff flurries at the airport.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Hey DDD, Robert from WxSouth is talking about a lot of rain in the next 10 days and some damming features playing into it. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Will all the rain in the south would it be wise to go ahead and overseed some thin areas in the yard with fescue or should I wait for warmer temps?


----------



## mark-7mag

RinggoldGa said:


> Will all the rain in the south would it be wise to go ahead and overseed some thin areas in the yard with fescue or should I wait for warmer temps?



I'd wait a couple of weeks


----------



## Resica

Pics from today.


----------



## blood on the ground

All beautiful pics Resica ! I don't think I have ever seen snow in the trees like that!


----------



## mtr3333

Cool!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Resica said:


> Pics from today.



Awesome!


----------



## VA Rebel

Stick a fork in it folks...winter is done!


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey DDD:  Have ya gotten the WXBell subscription?


----------



## snarlinbear

And poof ...he's gone!


----------



## smokey30725

Once it's all tallied up, I believe our weather guru is going to have all the access he needs to keep us informed! Thanks to everyone who participated. Once I have a final tally, I will get a money order out to DDD and post the total amount raised. You guys are incredible!


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> Once it's all tallied up, I believe our weather guru is going to have all the access he needs to keep us informed! Thanks to everyone who participated. Once I have a final tally, I will get a money order out to DDD and post the total amount raised. You guys are incredible!



Thanks for keeping us informed.  The Guru does an awesome job and it was great of you for putting the fund raiser together.  Maybe next year we'll get a good one.


----------



## jf950y

snarlinbear said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed.  The Guru does an awesome job and it was great of you for putting the fund raiser together.  Maybe next year we'll get a good one.


.       Thanks 3D and everyone else who posted helpful info.


----------



## Resica

VA Rebel said:


> Stick a fork in it folks...winter is done!



Maybe not in Virginia.


----------



## smokey30725

Alright fellas, I am in the process of tallying up the donations for DDD. So far, I have contributions via check, cash, or money order from the following:

EagleEye444
Doenightmare
DeerHuntingdawg
jf950y
snarlinbear

I will update the list tonight after I check the mail. If you made a pledge and haven't sent it via paypal or snail mail, please do so. Would like to get a money order out to Triple D this week if possible. Thanks again guys!


----------



## RinggoldGa

You are taking paypal?


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> You are taking paypal?



I think our member Cripple has an account set up that's taking donations. He mentions the info in the other DDD thread I started.


----------



## smokey30725

See post #22 in the other thread for details


----------



## cripple

Yep...Im adding the info here just in case its needed and its easy to find. 

You can send PayPal funds to:

ben@blakedesigngroup.com

and Ill add them to the DDD WX Bell fund.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## RinggoldGa

Donation was made.


----------



## DDD

You guys are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D, the donations are still coming in, but I can go ahead and announce that, at a minimum, the year long subscription to WXBell is yours! Once everything is totaled, I will get a money order out to you ASAP.


----------



## smokey30725

Let's keep this going another week.


----------



## Resica

44 and rain here.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> 44 and rain here.



welcome to georgia


----------



## rospaw

Thanks for putting the paypal info on this thread. Money sent!!!


----------



## nickel back

there may be some cold air coming our way towards the end of this month


----------



## Paint Brush

nickel back said:


> there may be some cold air coming our way towards the end of this month



I was checking the thread to see if anyone was tracking this. Hearing scuttle about anouther winter storm, the last hoorah.


----------



## smokey30725

Paint Brush said:


> I was checking the thread to see if anyone was tracking this. Hearing scuttle about anouther winter storm, the last hoorah.



That would be fun if for no other reason than to see the look on the faces the folks running around here celebrating spring's arrival.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> welcome to georgia


----------



## smokey30725

Any more updates on the possible cold snap at the end of the month? It was so humid and muggy up here this morning that I broke a sweat just walking through the parking lot.


----------



## todd03blown

Haven't checked this thread in a week or longer and notice you all are taking a donation for DDD.

Are you wanting a specific amount from each person, say $20 or ?

I want to contribute


----------



## GA DAWG

This is Ga. Aint no winter weather coming at end of March. How long yall lived here ?


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm sick of the heat already


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I counted 27 Robins in Mamm'a yard today feeding like there was no tomorrow. I think its gone snow!!!


----------



## smokey30725

todd03blown said:


> Haven't checked this thread in a week or longer and notice you all are taking a donation for DDD.
> 
> Are you wanting a specific amount from each person, say $20 or ?
> 
> I want to contribute



Anything you want to contribute is appreciated. We already secured a one year membership to the weather site he wanted and now we are going for a second year or a nice night out for him and Mrs. DDD.


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sick of the heat already



No doubt. I was soaked with sweat just walking through the parking lot to my office. Ugh.


----------



## smokey30725

Sure is quiet in here......


----------



## doenightmare

smokey30725 said:


> Sure is quiet in here......



Afraid ol' Winter Weather -  she GON.


----------



## fireman401

GA DAWG said:


> This is Ga. Aint no winter weather coming at end of March. How long yall lived here ?



I am about to be 49 years young, and I have seen it snow in Georgia at the end of March on at least one occasion.  One of the prettiest things i ever saw was peach trees in bloom with snow on the ground.  Pink on white.


----------



## blood on the ground

fireman401 said:


> I am about to be 49 years young, and I have seen it snow in Georgia at the end of March on at least one occasion.  One of the prettiest things i ever saw was peach trees in bloom with snow on the ground.  Pink on white.



I remember that! The best memory of all was the weekend after the blizzard was opening day of turkey season, I had a gobbler and 2 or 3 hens come in and strut around in the snow.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

11 viewing


----------



## CamoDawg85

Didn't it snow in ATL in April several years back? 2011 maybe? I was flying home from St. Paul, Minn and our flight was delayed because of winter weather at the airport I thought.


----------



## DCHunter

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 11 viewing



Its up to 3 now.


----------



## blood on the ground

CamoDawg85 said:


> Didn't it snow in ATL in April several years back? 2011 maybe? I was flying home from St. Paul, Minn and our flight was delayed because of winter weather at the airport I thought.



Nope!


----------



## MariettaDawg

DCHunter said:


> Its up to 3 now.



1.  And it's just me.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


>


----------



## Resica

45 and cloudy. Rain movin in tonight.


----------



## GA DAWG

CamoDawg85 said:


> Didn't it snow in ATL in April several years back? 2011 maybe? I was flying home from St. Paul, Minn and our flight was delayed because of winter weather at the airport I thought.



What were they serving on that airplane ride? Musta be some strong stuff.


----------



## CamoDawg85

GA DAWG said:


> What were they serving on that airplane ride? Musta be some strong stuff.



I don't remember. I think another flight to and from is needed to find out


----------



## GA DAWG

I remember it frosting several yrs ago in April in north ga. Mid or late april. Hard frost. Trees were already in leaves. Wilted em all up. Killed all acorns that yr.


----------



## Jim Ammons

GA DAWG said:


> I remember it frosting several yrs ago in April in north ga. Mid or late april. Hard frost. Trees were already in leaves. Wilted em all up. Killed all acorns that yr.



I remember this. Also, several years ago (late 70's-80's) it snowed around 2 inches on April 30th here in Dalton, GA.


----------



## DDD

We can still pull down some cold temps in March snd April. Some hints that Old Man Winter might try a below the belt hit later this month.


----------



## Paint Brush

Yep. The NWS is going to name the last winter storm of the season. URANUS


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I remember a deep freeze on Easter a few years ago. The main thing I remember was it killed all the sweetgum blooms and I didn't have any sweetgum balls to deal with the next fall which made me very happy!


----------



## smokey30725

Any more info on what's on tap for later this month?


----------



## smokey30725

Also, we will be winding up the DDD fundraiser this week, so anyone wanting to contribute has until Friday to notify me. Thanks again guys.


----------



## GA DAWG

Winter is back. Good frost this morning


----------



## blood on the ground

Counting the days until fall! Seriously!


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> Counting the days until fall! Seriously!



Agreed. Can't wait to send DDD his money order from our donation drive. Maybe he can use his subsciption to tell us that it will be a mild summer.


----------



## Resica

National Weather Service calling for 2-3 inches on Friday, real close to the 3-6 line. Should be all snow. Look forward to it, it's been warm here for 10 days. Probably around average temps. and not Georgia warm, but still warm. Our snow is gone except for the piles.


----------



## Resica

Snowin here since daylight. Grass is covered.


----------



## jcountry

Same in Philly!

It is a wet snow-and shouldn't impact the roads too much.  Just the kind I like!

-But it is the first day of spring-not supposed to snow this late


----------



## Resica

Starting to stick on roads here, intensity picking up. 45 minutes northwest of Philadelphia.


----------



## Resica

About 2 1/4" here.


----------



## Resica

3 1/2".


----------



## blood on the ground

Resica, I just loaded the truck and I'm heading your way!


----------



## Resica

blood on the ground said:


> Resica, I just loaded the truck and I'm heading your way!



Hurry. It's gonna be 50 tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> Hurry. It's gonna be 50 tomorrow.


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Resica

5".


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> 5".


----------



## Resica

matthew6 said:


> Facepalm:


5 1/4"


----------



## Matthew6

Resica said:


> 5 1/4"



how much now


----------



## Matthew6

1 viewing.


----------



## blood on the ground

276 days until winter!


----------



## Matthew6

blood on the ground said:


> 276 days until winter!


----------



## Resica

Matthew6 said:


> how much now



That was it. Melting now, 49 degrees.  Less than a 10 to 1 ratio. Had 5 1/4" snow out of 3/4" of liquid precipitation.


----------



## blood on the ground

Matthew6 said:


>



What? It can't get to cold down here! Not to mention I hate hot weather!


----------



## smokey30725

Alright guys, the DDD fundraiser is over! As soon as I get the paypal donations, I will announce the grand total. It was a very good response and I thank everyone who participated!


----------



## mguthrie

Ok. Winter is ovu. Errebody can go home now


----------



## GA DAWG

mguthrie said:


> Ok. Winter is ovu. Errebody can go home now


Yeah you'll be changing your mind come this weekend


----------



## Resica

Might get a little snow Wed. morn.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Heading up to Gatlinburg this weekend and was looking at the GFS model. Looks like there might be some potential for some white stuff Friday night Saturday morning. Can anybody (DDD) weigh in on this potential for the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Don't know about Gatlinburg, but I drove through a 2 minute snow shower on the way home this evening.  Air temp showed 40° and I could see it snowing hard up on the mountain.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pouring snow here and the ground is getting white.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ChrisLakeCountry said:


> Heading up to Gatlinburg this weekend and was looking at the GFS model. Looks like there might be some potential for some white stuff Friday night Saturday morning. Can anybody (DDD) weigh in on this potential for the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area?



Maybe 1"-2" in Gatlinburg tonight according to our local forecast.


----------



## Resica

Little streamer came through.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We got a little over an inch here yesterday morning, still on the gorund in the shade. It was 17* here this morning. No peaches for us this year.


----------



## snarlinbear

smokey30725 said:


> Alright guys, the DDD fundraiser is over! As soon as I get the paypal donations, I will announce the grand total. It was a very good response and I thank everyone who participated!



Hey Smokey:  What's the status of the Guru's fundraiser?
Am I the only watcher, waiting to see the total collection?


----------



## smokey30725

snarlinbear said:


> Hey Smokey:  What's the status of the Guru's fundraiser?
> Am I the only watcher, waiting to see the total collection?



Guys, I am honored to report that we raised a total of $270 for DDD! I hope to get by the bank this week to cash the last check for the paypal donations and get a money order in the mail to our weather guru. Thanks so much for everyone who participated! You guys are great!


----------



## keithsto

WxSouth on Facebook:


----------



## smokey30725

I smell an April Fool's......................


----------



## Resica

Picked up 7 inches in the valleys up around camp yesterday. Imagine more fell at the cabin on top of the mountain.


----------



## keithsto

smokey30725 said:


> I smell an April Fool's......................



Just yank the bait right outta the water before I could get any bites....


----------



## GA DAWG

I was fixin to cuss somebody


----------



## smokey30725

keithsto said:


> Just yank the bait right outta the water before I could get any bites....



Don't worry, you'll still cause more than a few heads to explode.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Here is a couple of pictures I got last Friday night on my way to Gatlinburg though the Smoky Mountain National forest 441 Mountain pass. They closed the road by the time we reached the bottum of the mountain coming into Gatinburg.


----------



## Resica

ChrisLakeCountry said:


> Here is a couple of pictures I got last Friday night on my way to Gatlinburg though the Smoky Mountain National forest 441 Mountain pass. They closed the road by the time we reached the bottum of the mountain coming into Gatinburg.



That's nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokey30725

Triple D's money order is in the mail. Thanks again to all who participated.


----------



## snarlinbear

Hey Guys and Gals:  It's only 147 days until September.  I'm dreaming of it already.


----------



## Resica

High of 43, 35 now.


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like we may need to fire up the 2015 Severe Weather Thread for tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like we may need to fire up the 2015 Severe Weather Thread for tomorrow.



WE gonna need to get Miguel back in here


----------



## Resica

Still a little snow around camp.


----------



## Bob Shaw

I noticed that the blackberries are blooming. Are we in for the "Blackberry Winter" blast of cold air that often comes in when thy are in bloom?


----------



## georgia357

Bob Shaw said:


> I noticed that the blackberries are blooming. Are we in for the "Blackberry Winter" blast of cold air that often comes in when thy are in bloom?



Sure seems that way, I've been cold as the dickens all day.


----------



## ryork

Never got above 55 here all day. Definitely on the damp and cool side.....


----------



## GA DAWG

No black berries blooming here yet. We must have another cool snap coming in the next week or 2 here.


----------



## DDD

Just wanted to say thank you to all that donated to the winter weather fund.  I am going to fire up the subscription when winter rolls in at the end of this year.  I did not see the benefit in firing it up now.  The weather from late May - November are pretty predictable.  I want you guys to get the most bang for your buck.

I am going to have some give aways during the winter months as well.

Y'all make sure you tune into the severe wx thread tomorrow... its gonna be a rock'n day and night tomorrow.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Ddd


----------

